# Fine bama take this! Driveler #79



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2013)

Couldn't get a post in before it got locked so take this, eat your heart out and droole over your keyboard


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2013)

man, i just think those merriams are beautiful!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2013)

WOW now I feel impontent never had a driveler started before


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2013)

Good selection on the song, Mike!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> WOW now I feel impontent never had a driveler started before



It ain't like winning the lottery. 

Hows the pup training going?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It ain't like winning the lottery.
> 
> Hows the pup training going?



Shoot not much trainin   He's smarter then me  and we are just waiting


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

yep


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep



Iffim that's all you got to say I'm sure you need another BEER


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, i'm gonna go try again to get thru a difficult section of Castle Wolfenstein on the PS2. I keep getting shot by german soldiers while trying to fight thru medieval zombies. Quite the pickle i'm in.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2013)

stoopid phone.
Sorry, Mike! Missed your post The puppy aint a puppy no more. Beautiful dog!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good selection on the song, Mike!




GOOD GOLLY MISS MOLLEY      I can't take credit for that is BAMA  just wait till the wife gets home from work and hears this BLASTING


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Iffim that's all you got to say I'm sure you need another BEER



I'm certain I dont need no more 



rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'm gonna go try again to get thru a difficult section of Castle Wolfenstein on the PS2. I keep getting shot by german soldiers while trying to fight thru medieval zombies. Quite the pickle i'm in.


luck bamer


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 23, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Shoot not much trainin   He's smarter then me  and we are just waiting


Good looking Dog there Mike!!!


Good to see you around again!!...........Hope you, and the Mrs. are well!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2013)

Howdy Mike, good to see you back. Hope you and Miz Rebecca are well.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'm gonna go try again to get thru a difficult section of Castle Wolfenstein on the PS2. I keep getting shot by german soldiers while trying to fight thru medieval zombies. Quite the pickle i'm in.



Lately it's been NASCAR on Wii for me 



rhbama3 said:


> stoopid phone.
> Sorry, Mike! Missed your post The puppy aint a puppy no more. Beautiful dog!



 Turned three this summer but it's his 4th season 

Chase at 5 months 1st retrieve 

By the way entered that last shot of him by the cottonwood in the local fair and got a BLUE RIBBON


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good looking Dog there Mike!!!
> 
> 
> Good to see you around again!!...........Hope you, and the Mrs. are well!!





Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Mike, good to see you back. Hope you and Miz Rebecca are well.




Retirement is great only doing what I feel like ( cool the boss lady ain't here to see that ) enjoying every day I wake up Breathin, No ones throwin dirt on me, and I'm lookin at the grass from the top not the bottom 

Keeping Rebecca workin to keep food in the house so I can go WANDER, and PONDER around the PONDS and out YONDER   sometimes I even get something to bring home to eat


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 23, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Retirement is great only doing what I feel like ( cool the boss lady ain't here to see that ) enjoying every day I wake up Breathin, No ones throwin dirt on me, and I'm lookin at the grass from the top not the bottom
> 
> Keeping Rebecca workin to keep food in the house so I can go WANDER, and PONDER around the PONDS and out YONDER  sometimes I even get something to bring home to eat


Good deal!!

We have gotten a black dog since I last talked to you, and we will be running field trials with him this fall.........At least we are going to make an attempt!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 23, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good deal!!
> 
> We have gotten a black dog since I last talked to you, and we will be running field trials with him this fall.........At least we are going to make an attempt!!



Just remember to have fun and enjoy the adventure 

Some folks in town think Chase never gets out of the truck cause he's always with me ( he's mamas baby when she's home but just let me grab a gun  then it's dad's boy.) 

Well got to go for now the wife's due home any time and dinner just about ready, a BBQ roost a couple of taters, and some corn on the cob, should get me an ATTABOY


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 23, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just remember to have fun and enjoy the adventure
> 
> Some folks in town think Chase never gets out of the truck cause he's always with me ( he's mamas baby when she's home but just let me grab a gun  then it's dad's boy.)
> 
> Well got to go for now the wife's due home any time and dinner just about ready, a BBQ roost a couple of taters, and some corn on the cob, should get me an ATTABOY


We are having a blast with Mason!!........He is duck crazy!!..........Calm, and gentle in the house, but a madman in the field!!!


Dems some good looking groceries!!.........Well worth an ATTABOY!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

thtll et fosho


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn, how is it going?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Howdy Hank


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn, how is it going?


Good evening Mr. Charlie!!.......I'm as fine as a frog hair split three ways!!........Hope you are doing well!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2013)

yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep



sure


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2013)

got to my sometimes satryday gig an the foreman is nursin a hangover. Hawt diggity dog I werent the only one drinkin the county dry last night


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2013)

Morning youngans, what a fine start to this  driveler..( ataboy mike)
Well me and my little ones are headed to see how many birds we got coming into the field the off to drowned a worm or two...after that we will fire up the grill for some good eats.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2013)

Waitin on Cuz.....mornin kids.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

Good morning folks !!!  Looks like I'm going to be on the tractor as long as my back can stand it, got about 10 acres needs bushhawgin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning folks !!!  Looks like I'm going to be on the tractor as long as my back can stand it, got about 10 acres needs bushhawgin.



You got an enclosed cab on dat tractor?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2013)

Why morning folks   WANDERED over to the cliffside and take a peek down in plots and had a nice surprise  looks like a few deer are enjoying the Austrailan winter peas. Watched them for a while as they picked the pods of and had some breakfast. Hope he hangs around for muzzleloader season

It was still kind of dark so did the best I could. They knew I was watchin but gave me a few shots then it was the normal see ya later shot


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning folks !!!  Looks like I'm going to be on the tractor as long as my back can stand it, got about 10 acres needs bushhawgin.



I heard that. Bout 4-5 hrs is all I can take in one day. Sometimes I'm a fool and try to do it all in one day. No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You got an enclosed cab on dat tractor?




I wish !!!  My dream tractor would be a 4wheel drive, cabbed, with a front end loader.  I got a 45 hp Ford.




Jeff C. said:


> I heard that. Bout 4-5 hrs is all I can take in one day. Sometimes I'm a fool and try to do it all in one day. No No:





Use to spend 10-12 hrs a day on a tractor planting/prepping bird fields, not anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning youngans, what a fine start to this  driveler..( ataboy mike)
> Well me and my little ones are headed to see how many birds we got coming into the field the off to drowned a worm or two...after that we will fire up the grill for some good eats.



Sounds like a good day, blood! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why morning folks   WANDERED over to the cliffside and take a peek down in plots and had a nice surprise  looks like a few deer are enjoying the Austrailan winter peas. Watched them for a while as they picked the pods of and had some breakfast. Hope he hangs around for muzzleloader season
> 
> It was still kind of dark so did the best I could. They knew I was watchin but gave me a few shots then it was the normal see ya later shot



Lookin good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

Think I'll wait 'til it gets good and hot before I start...


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 24, 2013)

Take me for a ride on tha big green tractor...We can go slow or make it go faster...Down through the woods and out to the pasture


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll wait 'til it gets good and hot before I start...



You got a good population of doves again this year?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

AQuiverFull said:


> Take me for a ride on tha big green tractor...We can go slow or make it go faster...Down through the woods and out to the pasture




Hmmmmmmmmm...




rhbama3 said:


> You got a good population of doves again this year?





I joined a dove club this year, 6 different fields.  Saving my field for 2nd season.  It should be awesome !!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2013)

think I'll go get the lady killer an take him fishin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll wait 'til it gets good and hot before I start...



Cuz is runnin real late. Got the Big Red tractor loaded up and ready to roll.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



 Makin me thirsty!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The neighbor across the street was a member of two different dove clubs last year. He said it was the worse year ever for dove around here. I believe him too.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wish !!!  My dream tractor would be a 4wheel drive, cabbed, with a front end loader.  I got a 45 hp Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't have the cab but got the best option of all  an extra operator 

The boss lady stirrin a little dust


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't have the cab but got the best option of all  an extra operator
> 
> The boss lady stirrin a little dust





Nice rig Mike, especially the operator !!!


How much HP ??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2013)

found me keys  lawnmower did a number on my trinkets tho


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nice rig Mike, especially the operator !!!
> 
> 
> How much HP ??


 30hp 3 cyl diesel pulls that offset disk real nice in 2nd gear medium 9 gears total so that would be 5th but I do run the 4 wheel drive locked in just to keep from spinning tires and wearing them out. If it does start to spin in the loose stuff I can still step down on the differencal lock and let all 4 pull. Just like most 4x4 trucks unless you use the diff lock it just pull offset front and rear wheels Ain't been stuck yet  but I've come close a few times


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> found me keys  lawnmower did a number on my trinkets tho




Dang neph, you mowed yo keyzzz ??? 





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> 30hp 3 cyl diesel pulls that offset disk real nice in 2nd gear medium 9 gears total so that would be 5th but I do run the 4 wheel drive locked in just to keep from spinning tires and wearing them out. If it does start to spin in the loose stuff I can still step down on the differencal lock and let all 4 pull. Just like most 4x4 trucks unless you use the diff lock it just pull offset front and rear wheels Ain't been stuck yet  but I've come close a few times





I love my Ford and got a great deal on it and implements, didn't have but 99hrs on it when I bought it.

That FIL and 4X4 is worth its weight in gold ain't it ???


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang neph, you mowed yo keyzzz ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If FIL is father-in-law this is even better that's the wife Rebecca and she enjoys it

Here's what we use it on a little under 20ac figure this fall to plant the plowed area with more of the Aussy winter peas. Did a little test strip last fall and they sprouted and wintered real well


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> found me keys  lawnmower did a number on my trinkets tho



that will teach you to keep your trinkets in your pants.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> If FIL is father-in-law this is even better that's the wife Rebecca and she enjoys it
> 
> Here's what we use it on a little under 20ac figure this fall to plant the plowed area with more of the Aussy winter peas. Did a little test strip last fall and they sprouted and wintered real well



you got a nice place there sir.... do you need another operator and a few more kids


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2013)

Bam!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> you got a nice place there sir.... do you need another operator and a few more kids



Wifes kids are grown and gone and I never had any so I think I'll pass on the kids  

Thanks for the compliment even better all 40+ ac. and the house are paid for making this retirement job just that much better


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2013)

If you mow your keys will they grow bigger when it rains?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang neph, you mowed yo keyzzz


i didn, but it happens


gobbleinwoods said:


> that will teach you to keep your trinkets in your pants.


yep


Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you mow your keys will they grow bigger when it rains?


dunno, but it will bend em toward the sun


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

Absolutely no initiative today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> dunno, but it will bend em toward the sun


Aren't those called "Indian Trail Keys"?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Absolutely no initiative today.



Me neither maybe I should just take a ride and go get some beer and watch the world go by


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Me neither maybe I should just take a ride and go get some beer and watch the world go by


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2013)

Got a tree stand built and painted up purty ... C'mon cooler weather and deer season.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


>



You do know your not a lot of help 

Neighbors have been fixin me up with some FREE equipment this year the 2 bottom and the hay rake are in great shape the grain drill is another story. The rods that drop the grain are rusted up solid and a couple of gears have broken teeth. Close as I can find out it's JD Van-Brunt made between the 30s and 40s so not even sure iffin I can get parts for it. Should go mess with it but kind of would like the scars from yesterday of working on it to heal. Back to plan B more beer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Me neither maybe I should just take a ride and go get some beer and watch the world go by





Sounds like a plan Mike, boy will my wife be pleased on how much I got done today, especially with company coming tomorrow.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like a plan Mike, boy will my wife be pleased on how much I got done today, especially with company coming tomorrow.



Just remember to duck and fall backwards the blows won't hurt as bad


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2013)

HI Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HI Keebs



 Hiya Mikey, attaboy on the thread starting!
Ok, off to get ready for a road trip, gotta go get an aging horse & bring her to Dulieville to rest out her days...... she's 23, so not sure how long she'll be around.  It's Kebo's Mama, so I can't wait to see how him & Bear like seeing their Mama again, although, I can promise you, she'll STILL put them in their places!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm thinking its time for a bigger aquarium. The 29 has been fun, but i want to go up to a 46 gallon bowfront.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking its time for a bigger aquarium. The 29 has been fun, but i want to go up to a 46 gallon bowfront.



Just build a swimmin pool with one glass side in the backyard then ya can watch and fish at the same time


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Mikey, attaboy on the thread starting!
> Ok, off to get ready for a road trip, gotta go get an aging horse & bring her to Dulieville to rest out her days...... she's 23, so not sure how long she'll be around.  It's Kebo's Mama, so I can't wait to see how him & Bear like seeing their Mama again, although, I can promise you, she'll STILL put them in their places!



Happy Saturday miss Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You do know your not a lot of help
> 
> Neighbors have been fixin me up with some FREE equipment this year the 2 bottom and the hay rake are in great shape the grain drill is another story. The rods that drop the grain are rusted up solid and a couple of gears have broken teeth. Close as I can find out it's JD Van-Brunt made between the 30s and 40s so not even sure iffin I can get parts for it. Should go mess with it but kind of would like the scars from yesterday of working on it to heal. Back to plan B more beer





Wish I could find an offset harrow, think it would do well in this sandy land.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just build a swimmin pool with one glass side in the backyard then ya can watch and fish at the same time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Mikey, attaboy on the thread starting!
> Ok, off to get ready for a road trip, gotta go get an aging horse & bring her to Dulieville to rest out her days...... she's 23, so not sure how long she'll be around.  It's Kebo's Mama, so I can't wait to see how him & Bear like seeing their Mama again, although, I can promise you, she'll STILL put them in their places!





Don't wanna sound mean, but whatcha gonna do with the horse when it up and dies ???  You and Julie can't dig a hole that big.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't wanna sound mean, but whatcha gonna do with the horse when it up and dies ???  You and Julie can't dig a hole that big.




A backhoe?  Had a couple of neighbors that had to do that but now adays you even got to watch that cause enviro folks can't keep there noses out of other folks business 

Oh well back from the cig and beer run time to grab a bit to eat then go find out what nut/bolt breaks and cracks my knuckles


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>



Oh come on Bama ya know ya want one  a cement pond just like the Beverly Hillbillys had


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2013)

Save the queen, I'm heading to the beach and plan taking my shirt off......most likely I will sign autographs all evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Save the queen, I'm heading to the beach and plan taking my shirt off......most likely I will sign autographs all evening



 Citations for indecent exposure? 

Headin out to suck down some oysters with MizT and the Jag. Cuz is gonna be our DD so we can celebrate anniversary tonight.

Catch up with y'all later!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Citations for indecent exposure?
> 
> Headin out to suck down some oysters with MizT and the Jag. Cuz is gonna be our DD so we can celebrate anniversary tonight.
> 
> Catch up with y'all later!!




Congrats and have fun


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Citations for indecent exposure?
> 
> Headin out to suck down some oysters with MizT and the Jag. Cuz is gonna be our DD so we can celebrate anniversary tonight.
> 
> Catch up with y'all later!!





Congratulations to you and your Lady! Ya`ll have a good evenin`, hear?  

I`ll be grillin` ribeyes for The Redhead in celebration of her birthday, in a little bit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Save the queen, I'm heading to the beach and plan taking my shirt off......most likely I will sign autographs all evening




You goooooooo buoy !!!!! 





Jeff C. said:


> Citations for indecent exposure?
> 
> Headin out to suck down some oysters with MizT and the Jag. Cuz is gonna be our DD so we can celebrate anniversary tonight.
> 
> Catch up with y'all later!!





Awwwwwww Chiefhole, sounds like an awesome night with the sexa wife !!!!!!!





Okay, I'm officially toxed up enough to cut gwass... hehe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations to you and your Lady! Ya`ll have a good evenin`, hear?
> 
> I`ll be grillin` ribeyes for The Redhead in celebration of her birthday, in a little bit.





Nic, I'm tired of tawkin 'bout it, ya'll gotta come visit the plantation SOON !!!



Oh, and ifn you don't mind, give Sheryl a pinch on da buttocks from me !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic, I'm tired of tawkin 'bout it, ya'll gotta come visit the plantation SOON !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and ifn you don't mind, give Sheryl a pinch on da buttocks from me !!!


You know, that's one funny posts when you imagine it being said in Forest Gumps voice..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic, I'm tired of tawkin 'bout it, ya'll gotta come visit the plantation SOON !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and ifn you don't mind, give Sheryl a pinch on da buttocks from me !!!



Let it cool down a little, and we`ll be there!    

And I`ll definitley give her a pinch!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know, that's one funny posts when you imagine it being said in Forest Gumps voice..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Nic's done flung a cravin' on me. I do believe a trip to Salt Lick for some steaks to grill is in order.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Nic's done flung a cravin' on me. I do believe a trip to Salt Lick for some steaks to grill is in order.





I done good!!   

Is the Salt Lick over close to you still open?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2013)

well 2 fish an a arrer head, not a bad haul fer takin a 4yo wid us


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I done good!!
> 
> Is the Salt Lick over close to you still open?



Yessir! They close at 7pm Monday-saturday and 5pm( i think) on Sunday. 
The new store site just down the road has walls up and they are running electricty now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know, that's one funny posts when you imagine it being said in Forest Gumps voice..





I be likin da french fried taterzz too !!!  With mustard...



Okay, I'm outta here, bush hawgan time !!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you mow your keys will they grow bigger when it rains?



Hey Messican........How come you didn't give me a warning?


About 11pm last night this little cell came thru & did some sure nuff damage in the neighborhood. We were lucky but the people across from us....not so much. 

All we have is a few trees that were uprooted but none fell close to the house & we had some debris in the yard to clean up which I did this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey Messican........How come you didn't give me a warning?
> 
> 
> About 11pm last night this little cell came thru & did some sure nuff damage in the neighborhood. We were lucky but the people across from us....not so much.
> ...


I was busy observing the inside of my eyelids. Hope your neighbors were ok.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Save the queen, I'm heading to the beach and plan taking my shirt off......most likely I will sign autographs all evening



I have been waiting in line for over a hour for this autograph... Looks like there are still miles between us. Good thing I got on my sunglasses


----------



## Crickett (Aug 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was busy observing the inside of my eyelids. Hope your neighbors were ok.









Yeah I think they are all ok. Red Cross was over there this morning helping them & then the tree guys came & removed it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yessir! They close at 7pm Monday-saturday and 5pm( i think) on Sunday.
> The new store site just down the road has walls up and they are running electricty now.



Where the new one gonna be at?




Crickett said:


> Hey Messican........How come you didn't give me a warning?
> 
> 
> About 11pm last night this little cell came thru & did some sure nuff damage in the neighborhood. We were lucky but the people across from us....not so much.
> ...




Dadgum, Miss Crickett. Glad that weren`t your place.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Where the new one gonna be at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too! Me & the kiddos & the dogs were hunkered down in the little half bathroom downstairs! The wind was blowing so loud & hard!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2013)

purty decent find


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey there Crickett glad you're OK hope the neighbors are also


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> purty decent find




Nice find Hankus now don't cut yourself with it....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> purty decent find


Dang nice one. I wonder by how big that one is if it wasn't a worn down Atlatl point?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Where the new one gonna be at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where the pine thicket used to be across the highway from Turners Furniture. Between the new bank at Doublegate and the fire station. I think they hope to be open by Thanksgiving. 


Hankus said:


> purty decent find



Yep.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> purty decent find







LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey there Crickett glad you're OK hope the neighbors are also



Mikey!!!!!  

You done good startin the new driveler!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2013)

Well yall have a good night, the  BRISTOL race  is fixin to start and it's one of the few in the 2nd half of the season that I can watch.

14 MARK MARTIN driving Steward's car just got to root for the OLD GUY


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2013)

well Kenseth  won er best I could tell


----------



## Hankus (Aug 25, 2013)

game roosters am owls....good drinkin music


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2013)

Do believe the sun will come up this Sunday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2013)

Almost feels like Fall out there....mornin kids.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 25, 2013)

Mornin 

60 and cloudy hope there's some rain in them clouds.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 25, 2013)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 25, 2013)

Anybody know how many OP-KNOTS: QUACK ended up with yesterday when his wife got home and found out he'd gotten nuttin done??? :


----------



## Hankus (Aug 25, 2013)

he got all of em


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 25, 2013)

Hankus said:


> he got all of em



Guess he ain't recovered or come to yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Anybody know how many OP-KNOTS: QUACK ended up with yesterday when his wife got home and found out he'd gotten nuttin done??? :





Got alot of hoggin done, place looks good !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got alot of hoggin done, place looks good !!



You must have turned the lights on that FORD


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Morning Youngins.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2013)

Tonight is my Monday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Tonight is my Monday





Gotta go in tomorrow night...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay, took a chill pill, coupla shots of tater juice, expecting family shortly, and the food is on it's way !!!


cheese and cracker platter
homemade salsa and chips
venison hamburger,cheese,salsa dip, in the crock pot
peanuts boiling




Fried cheekun
collard greens
field peas
green beans
lace kone bread
red velvet cake


----------



## Hankus (Aug 25, 2013)

tree rat, rice, butter beans an corn


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hankus said:


> tree rat, rice, butter beans an corn



Looks good but the rat looks a little undercooked.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Looks good but the rat looks a little undercooked.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go in tomorrow night...



Shift werk ain't fun ...

I got more okra than I know what to do with....


----------



## slip (Aug 25, 2013)

Went "swimming" in a lake for the first time ever ... stood there in shock for a minute that it wasn't salty. Guess growing up in Florida had more of an impression on me than I though.


Its all fun and games until a snake comes swimming by all cool like its nothin ... 

"Back on the dock!"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2013)

slip said:


> Went "swimming" in a lake for the first time ever ... stood there in shock for a minute that it wasn't salty. Guess growing up in Florida had more of an impression on me than I though.
> 
> 
> Its all fun and games until a snake comes swimming by all cool like its nothin ...
> ...



Know the feelin Slip. I've swam everywhere possible and have had more bites in a lake than anywhere. I prefer the ocean.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2013)

slip said:


> Went "swimming" in a lake for the first time ever ... stood there in shock for a minute that it wasn't salty. Guess growing up in Florida had more of an impression on me than I though.
> 
> 
> Its all fun and games until a snake comes swimming by all cool like its nothin ...
> ...


This time of year don't worry about the snakes. Worry about the leeches that'll latch on to some pretty strange places.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This time of year don't worry about the snakes. Worry about the leeches that'll latch on to some pretty strange places.



Oh lawd. They nasty too. Most i experienced was in rivers on my lower leg lookin for go bevilsbait. I'M tellin ya, ocean is the way to go. Y


----------



## Hankus (Aug 25, 2013)

if I wanna swim I'll take a pool, if I gotta swim it ain gonna matter


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2013)

Howdy.....long day.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

Well. I reckon that settles that huh!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2013)

Dang messican you sure will go a long way to be the first to post.

Well 




Thinking a little black coffee might help


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 26, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you drivelers.  I would have been here sooner but I had to chase a possum out of the yard and away from my newspaper.   I looked out and thought that it was an armadillo trying to get my newspaper to begin with but it turned out to be a grinner instead.  That possum turned out to be so fast that it "smoked the tires" as it left the area.  

I think that I will need more than just coffee to get going this morning.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2013)

I can tell today is gonna be a goodun. Send 444 a possum fer to have at lunch an he thinks its exercise time. Knowed I shoulda labeled that possum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Mornin kids....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2013)

High


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids....



Well at least you had enough sense to leave out the "Good".... you know, considering it's Monday and all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Good morning Gang. It was a hot weekend, but its 65 right now, feels so nice.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2013)

Top of the morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Gang. It was a hot weekend, but its 65 right now, feels so nice.



It will be better when we can exchange that 6 for a 3


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> It will be better when we can exchange that 6 for a 3



Maybe a 4 or 5, i dont like it when my toes get cold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well at least you had enough sense to leave out the "Good".... you know, considering it's Monday and all.



 

Ain't that the truth! Cut up, loaded, hauled, and unloaded over a 100  lectric poles that were anywhere from 6' 6"- 16' Saturday and yesterday. Have not fully assessed the _Good _or not at the present time. Did not want to jump to conclusions.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> It will be better when we can exchange that 6 for a 3





Lets change that 3 for a 1.

Mornin` folks.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't that the truth! Cut up, loaded, hauled, and unloaded over a 100  lectric poles that were anywhere from 6' 6"- 16' Saturday and yesterday. Have not fully assessed the _Good _or not at the present time. Did not want to jump to conclusions.



Well, it is the Monday before a holiday Monday so I guess that's ONE good thing about it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Lets change that 3 for a 1.
> 
> Mornin` folks.



 uhmmmmm no


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well, it is the Monday before a holiday Monday so I guess that's ONE good thing about it.



Morning


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't that the truth! Cut up, loaded, hauled, and unloaded over a 100  lectric poles that were anywhere from 6' 6"- 16' Saturday and yesterday. Have not fully assessed the _Good _or not at the present time. Did not want to jump to conclusions.





Are they green CCA treated or creosote?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Lets change that 3 for a 1.
> 
> Mornin` folks.



You must REALLY like joint pain huh?    





mudracing101 said:


> Morning



Hiya.  

Got the pooter at work all to myself this week, of course I'm also working 11 hour days, but I'm FINALLY getting a chance to catch up and post.

I've GOT to get my laptop fixed.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Lets change that 3 for a 1.
> 
> Mornin` folks.



Works for me


----------



## T.P. (Aug 26, 2013)

Erro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Are they green CCA treated or creosote?



Looked like most were green, Nic. Some of them were creosote.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You must REALLY like joint pain huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Surprisingly, weather doesn`t affect them. They hurt all the time.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Surprisingly, weather doesn`t affect them. They hurt all the time.



   

Sorry Nic 


Cold doesn't seem to bother my knees or shoulder too bad but I can certainly tell you when it's gonna rain at least 48 hours before it does.  

Yeah, I've spent the whole summer on Ibuprofen cocktails.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You must REALLY like joint pain huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i need to get my putor at the house fixed to,too, two.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeffro post now!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hurry up


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, i need to get my putor at the house fixed to,too, two.



tooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....

Sorry, didn't finish my post.

Too many twos to choose from.  

Dat mo betterest?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Got to take Jag in for a  Dr's. appt. Glad they could squeeze him in for a 10:55 instead of a 3:25. May be a _Good_ mornin afterall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Hurry!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe next time!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hurry!



Later Jeffro. If you aint heard yet , i'll be back your way shortly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Where's Keebs, she's late again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Later Jeffro. If you aint heard yet , i'll be back your way shortly.



Yessir, I heard. Hopin to hook up, but it is lookin skeptical at this time.....considerin I'm workin it both days.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Shift werk ain't fun ...
> 
> I got more okra than I know what to do with....


Wash it, snip off the ends & then chip it up & freeze........ stir fry with a little garlic salt & olive oil or drop in to soups........... OR, I'll take all ya wanna send! I LOVE Okra...... ask Slip, he supplied me some the other summer!



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Gang. It was a hot weekend, but its 65 right now, feels so nice.





Jeff C. said:


> Ain't that the truth! Cut up, loaded, hauled, and unloaded over a 100  lectric poles that were anywhere from 6' 6"- 16' Saturday and yesterday. Have not fully assessed the _Good _or not at the present time. Did not want to jump to conclusions.


what ya'll gonna do wit all them?!?!


Nicodemus said:


> Lets change that 3 for a 1.
> 
> Mornin` folks.


uuuuuhhh, no, leave it at 3!


turtlebug said:


> Well, it is the Monday before a holiday Monday so I guess that's ONE good thing about it.


Thank you for reminding me!! WoooHoooo, three day weekend coming!


turtlebug said:


> Sorry Nic
> 
> 
> Cold doesn't seem to bother my knees or shoulder too bad but I can certainly tell you when it's gonna rain at least 48 hours before it does.
> ...


Pm incoming, I've come across something that might help you some!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's Keebs, she's late again.


they expected me to work as soon as I walked thru the door this morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I heard. Hopin to hook up, but it is lookin skeptical at this time.....considerin I'm workin it both days.



What if i get some big ear muff thingys and my cam corder and say i'm with you, i'll do some driver interviews.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thank you for reminding me!! WoooHoooo, three day weekend coming!
> 
> Pm incoming, I've come across something that might help you some!




Unless it's a controlled prescription, requires being over 21 to purchase, or has a degree in psychiatry, I'm not giving it much hope.    

JK


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Later Jeffro. If you aint heard yet , i'll be back your way shortly.


I done heard 'bout this trip............. oh, & your welcome.............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Unless it's a controlled prescription, requires being over 21 to purchase, or has a degree in psychiatry, I'm not giving it much hope.
> 
> JK


nope, nope & nope, but I am living proof!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What if i get some big ear muff thingys and my cam corder and say i'm with you, i'll do some driver interviews.



That's a good start, but you will also need one of them big ol credential thingy's hangin round yo neck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Mud, you comin up Fri or Sat?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Wash it, snip off the ends & then chip it up & freeze........ stir fry with a little garlic salt & olive oil or drop in to soups........... OR, I'll take all ya wanna send! I LOVE Okra...... ask Slip, he supplied me some the other summer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is using the short ones for some retaining walls and the long ones for a pole barn for his camper. If there are any left I may get some for somethin or another  I was just helping him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mernin.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


hithere!


Jeff C. said:


> He is using the short ones for some retaining walls and the long ones for a pole barn for his camper. If there are any left I may get some for somethin or another  I was just helping him.


 many things those things can be used for!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Gotta go get the Jag ready. CYL!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's a good start, but you will also need one of them big ol credential thingy's hangin round yo neck.


Thats where you come in ole buddy ole pal..


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Good morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats where you come in ole buddy ole pal..
> 
> 
> Good morning.



Probably got an old one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably got an old one.



Thats all i need.  Hold my beer Jr, i'll take er for a lap and make  sure she's dialed in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats all i need.  Hold my beer Jr, i'll take er for a lap and make  sure she's dialed in.



One of the best credents is a two way radio. They think you O-fishal.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> One of the best credents is a two way radio. They think you O-fishal.



We better finish this conversation in pm's. The less officials know, better my chances of sneakin in. Two way radio.. check


----------



## T.P. (Aug 26, 2013)

Be careful out there, folks!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8036406#post8036406


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> We better finish this conversation in pm's. The less officials know, better my chances of sneakin in. Two way radio.. check



10-4, Golf cart comes in handy too. 

A'ight BBL, gotta get Jag to da Dr., he's got a sore throat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, Golf cart comes in handy too.
> 
> A'ight BBL, gotta get Jag to da Dr., he's got a sore throat.



Later, uh oh, Sore throat... ya'll keep that on ya'lls side of the street.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Later, uh oh, Sore throat... ya'll keep that on ya'lls side of the street.



Mud, it's all over the place down here.   

Mini-Me and I were both on antibiotics and wound up with about 10 days of severe sore throats, headaches and low-grade fevers. Seems we picked up a virus either at school or the doctor's office.  Go figure. 

Better wear you a mask, I hear Tifton is eat up with it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mud, it's all over the place down here.
> 
> Mini-Me and I were both on antibiotics and wound up with about 10 days of severe sore throats, headaches and low-grade fevers. Seems we picked up a virus either at school or the doctor's office.  Go figure.
> 
> Better wear you a mask, I hear Tifton is eat up with it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Morning youngins


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins



Morning, heard you was starting a gang.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins


 Hiya Pops!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, heard you was starting a gang.


saywhut???????


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Later, uh oh, Sore throat... ya'll keep that on ya'lls side of the street.





turtlebug said:


> Mud, it's all over the place down here.
> 
> Mini-Me and I were both on antibiotics and wound up with about 10 days of severe sore throats, headaches and low-grade fevers. Seems we picked up a virus either at school or the doctor's office.  Go figure.
> 
> Better wear you a mask, I hear Tifton is eat up with it.



Thankfully,no fever for Jag, just sinus drainage, which is what I suspected. 

I love that Dr's. office, call in this morn, get an appt., we were seeing PA in less than 10 mins after we arrived and out the door in another 10 mins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Pops!
> 
> saywhut???????


Well , word on the skreet is useless billy was starting the gang but if thats the case i'm sure ole Ky would be head man in charge.


Jeff C. said:


> Thankfully,no fever for Jag, just sinus drainage, which is what I suspected.
> 
> I love that Dr's. office, call in this morn, get an appt., we were seeing PA in less than 10 mins after we arrived and out the door in another 10 mins.



My Dr. would get me in and out in a bout a month and 5 hours.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, heard you was starting a gang.



Not today, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 26, 2013)

Morin folks (well almost  afternoon for you) BIG ole storm blew threw last night and lost power till about 6 this morning. Fired up the colman and some kero lamps and pretended to be camping out   Made darn sure to mix up a big ole glass of BV and water before the tank ran out > wind hit between 50 and 60 they say probably put a tree across a line but all is fine now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

While we were there (Dr's. office) the nurse was doing the usual checking Jag in.....weight, blood pressure, height. Well, she just asked Jag's height. What's Jared about 6'? I said yes, 6'. We were walking out the door and to the examining room and I said, maybe 6'1. Jag didn hear me say that.

We had the appt, checked out, left and all the way home he said nothing. We get almost home and out of nowhere he blurts out, "You told her the wrong height."


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thankfully,no fever for Jag, just sinus drainage, which is what I suspected.
> 
> I love that Dr's. office, call in this morn, get an appt., we were seeing PA in less than 10 mins after we arrived and out the door in another 10 mins.


Good Deal........... no more grass cutting until he clears up though!  Tell him "Mama Keebs" said so!


mudracing101 said:


> Well , word on the skreet is useless billy was starting the gang but if thats the case i'm sure ole Ky would be head man in charge.
> 
> 
> My Dr. would get me in and out in a bout a month and 5 hours.





KyDawg said:


> Not today, maybe tomorrow.


 You keep dem in KY, ya hear?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Fox squirrel committed suicide on the way home from Dr's office.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morin folks (well almost  afternoon for you) BIG ole storm blew threw last night and lost power till about 6 this morning. Fired up the colman and some kero lamps and pretended to be camping out   Made darn sure to mix up a big ole glass of BV and water before the tank ran out > wind hit between 50 and 60 they say probably put a tree across a line but all is fine now.



Mornin, Mike. Ours goes out wayyy too often around here. Sometimes just from a t-storm


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morin folks (well almost  afternoon for you) BIG ole storm blew threw last night and lost power till about 6 this morning. Fired up the colman and some kero lamps and pretended to be camping out   Made darn sure to mix up a big ole glass of BV and water before the tank ran out > wind hit between 50 and 60 they say probably put a tree across a line but all is fine now.


Country folks WILL survive!


Jeff C. said:


> While we were there (Dr's. office) the nurse was doing the usual checking Jag in.....weight, blood pressure, height. Well, she just asked Jag's height. What's Jared about 6'? I said yes, 6'. We were walking out the door and to the examining room and I said, maybe 6'1. Jag didn hear me say that.
> 
> We had the appt, checked out, left and all the way home he said nothing. We get almost home and out of nowhere he blurts out, "You told her the wrong height."


 He don't miss a thing, does he?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Country folks WILL survive!
> 
> He don't miss a thing, does he?



Wondered why he was so quiet. LOL


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Think I will eat some wings!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fox squirrel committed suicide on the way home from Dr's office.



His Dr musta gave him some bad news.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> His Dr musta gave him some bad news.



Well, I cemented the info for him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I hear Tifton is eat up with it.



Tifton has been eat up with it for years. 
OH!!! You meant,,,,,,,,,,, nevermind.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Salad, Steak and gravey poured over a pile of mashed taters, turnips, stewed okra and tomato's over rice, creamed corn, field peas, and some fried shrimps. Watching my weight a lil so i got a water with lemon to drink


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tifton has been eat up with it for years.
> OH!!! You meant,,,,,,,,,,, nevermind.



No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeffro


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Get ready


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 26, 2013)

........... Man those Brownies were AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Wait my numbers were off,


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tifton has been eat up with it for years.
> OH!!! You meant,,,,,,,,,,, nevermind.



Funny you put it that way, I was just gonna post to see if anyone had watched the disgusting wretched offspring of Billy Ray Cyrus from last night?    

Was cruising the news and saw the "performance". First of all, that girl needs her tongue cut out of her head for sticking it out, she ain't Steven Tyler or Mick Jagger. Second she needs to put some clothes on and eat a couple of sammiches and third, Billy Ray needs to take her out behind the woodshed.  

It's not too late Billy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> ........... Man those Brownies were AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Wait my numbers were off,


silly


turtlebug said:


> Funny you put it that way, I was just gonna post to see if anyone had watched the disgusting wretched offspring of Billy Ray Cyrus from last night?
> 
> Was cruising the news and saw the "performance". First of all, that girl needs her tongue cut out of her head for sticking it out, she ain't Steven Tyler or Mick Jagger. Second she needs to put some clothes on and eat a couple of sammiches and third, Billy Ray needs to take her out behind the woodshed.
> 
> It's not too late Billy!



AND her mother was in the audience and the only one to give her a standing ovation.
BUT, everybody is talking about Miley today.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, I cemented the info for him.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tifton has been eat up with it for years.
> OH!!! You meant,,,,,,,,,,, nevermind.


hey now............. 


mudracing101 said:


> Salad, Steak and gravey poured over a pile of mashed taters, turnips, stewed okra and tomato's over rice, creamed corn, field peas, and some fried shrimps. Watching my weight a lil so i got a water with lemon to drink


boy, I tell ya.............neva mind..........



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> ........... Man those Brownies were AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Wait my numbers were off,


sssssuuuuuuuuuure they were............


turtlebug said:


> Funny you put it that way, I was just gonna post to see if anyone had watched the disgusting wretched offspring of Billy Ray Cyrus from last night?
> 
> Was cruising the news and saw the "performance". First of all, that girl needs her tongue cut out of her head for sticking it out, she ain't Steven Tyler or Mick Jagger. Second she needs to put some clothes on and eat a couple of sammiches and third, Billy Ray needs to take her out behind the woodshed.
> 
> It's not too late Billy!


What little glimpse I saw, I didn't care to see any more, she's done ruint if ya ask me......... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> silly
> 
> 
> AND her mother was in the audience and the only one to give her a standing ovation.
> BUT, everybody is talking about Miley today.


 what's the old saying??  Bad attention is better than no attention?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AND her mother was in the audience and the only one to give her a standing ovation.
> BUT, everybody is talking about Miley today.



I didn't see it but I can believe her mother cheered her on... I guess. 

Okay, maybe not. If that had been my daughter.

Wait, my daughter wouldn't have gotten that far to begin with before Fishbait tossed her into a convent.   




Keebs said:


> what's the old saying??  Bad attention is better than no attention?



Well she got plenty of it. SHE is the danged headline on every news website I've been to. It's  and her entire performance was DISGUSTING. I don't care for Robin Thicke but she made him look clean.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hey now.............
> 
> boy, I tell ya.............neva mind..........
> 
> ...




More or less......There's no such thing as BAD publicity in show bidness.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro





mudracing101 said:


> Get ready





mudracing101 said:


> Wait my numbers were off,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I didn't see it but I can believe her mother cheered her on... I guess.
> 
> Okay, maybe not. If that had been my daughter.
> 
> ...


 mine too!


Jeff C. said:


> More or less......There's no such thing as BAD publicity in show bidness.





Jeff C. said:


>


he did that on purpose, you know that, right?  He didn't take his shoes off & count!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> More or less......There's no such thing as BAD publicity in show bidness.



And now she has her own thread on Woody's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> mine too!
> 
> 
> 
> he did that on purpose, you know that, right?  He didn't take his shoes off & count!



Chief....don't matter where I'm is on the page!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And now she has her own thread on Woody's.



See!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And now she has her own thread on Woody's.



I haven't started a thread in ages. 

You made fun of me.  

Now I haz da sadz. 






Really I just wanted to see how many dirty old men we got around here.    





Jeff C. said:


> See!



See above....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Chief....don't matter where I'm is on the page!


 that's right!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I haven't started a thread in ages.
> 
> You made fun of me.
> 
> ...



See reply in said thread!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Hmmmm....wonder what I can do to go waste an hour or so?

 Nevermind, just remembered I left tractor and lawnmower keys in Cuz's truck yesterday


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm....wonder what I can do to go waste an hour or so?
> 
> Nevermind, just remembered I left tractor and lawnmower keys in Cuz's truck yesterday



Well with the lawnmower keys in the truck at least you won't run over them with the mower like some have done


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well with the lawnmower keys in the truck at least you won't run over them with the mower like some have done



Thank God.....saved my trinkets!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, they sleep like this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Really I just wanted to see how many old men we got around here.



Whatchugotagainstoldmen?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchugotagainstoldmen?



I said DIRTY!    


Those are the best kind.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

How you doing Turtle? This old man was just wandering.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I said DIRTY!
> 
> 
> Those are the best kind.



I've been out on the project site all day and haven't had a shower yet. Does that count?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How you doing Turtle? This old man was just wandering.



I'm "doing" I guess. My computer at home is dead and I'm having to wait to buy a new one or fix mine. 

I'm by myself all week at the lab so I've got access to the forum finally. 

Miss you dirty old men and wimmens. 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been out on the project site all day and haven't had a shower yet. Does that count?



Yep, that's dirty.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, that's dirty.


And a fair bit stanky truth be known.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 26, 2013)

Crash on I-85 North. Be advised to find an alternate route.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 26, 2013)

Ahem....everyone behavin' in here?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Crash on I-85 North. Be advised to find an alternate route.



Can you narrow down the location?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I said DIRTY!
> 
> 
> Those are the best kind.



How bout nasty and filthy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ahem....everyone behavin' in here?



Now that your here......let's give it a minit or two.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How bout nasty and filthy?



Oh lawd....what are y'all talkin' about??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ahem....everyone behavin' in here?


you know better'n to ask this bunch that!


Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....what are y'all talkin' about??


don't ask...........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you know better'n to ask this bunch that!
> 
> don't ask...........



Nevermind, I read back. At least it wasn't what I thought it was about!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....what are y'all talkin' about??



Dirty filthy nasty old men.......I mean Quack!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dirty filthy nasty old men.......I mean Quack!!!



Gotcha. I think I need some lysol now!! 

How y'all doin'? It's taken all day, but the power company is finally workin' in our yard, cuttin' everything down on the right of way. I really hope they get the pine tree that's pressin' against the powerline leading into our house!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotcha. I think I need some lysol now!!
> 
> How y'all doin'? It's taken all day, but the power company is finally workin' in our yard, cuttin' everything down on the right of way. I really hope they get the pine tree that's pressin' against the powerline leading into our house!




Better watch them power company folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dirty filthy nasty old men.......I mean Quack!!!






Heyyyyyyyy now !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotcha. I think I need some lysol now!!
> 
> How y'all doin'? It's taken all day, but the power company is finally workin' in our yard, cuttin' everything down on the right of way. I really hope they get the pine tree that's pressin' against the powerline leading into our house!



If they are like ours, "subs" they cut every limb and tree close to the lines and left the two touching it. One dying pine is laying on it and then another is rubbing and laying on the service. I showed the guys and they said yeah we'll get it and when i got back they had cut every limb but those and packed up and left.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotcha. I think I need some lysol now!!
> 
> How y'all doin'? It's taken all day, but the power company is finally workin' in our yard, cuttin' everything down on the right of way. I really hope they get the pine tree that's pressin' against the powerline leading into our house!



I heard a bucket of ice cold water works well!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyy now !!!



I saw you down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey....it's 4:21.


----------



## rydert (Aug 26, 2013)

i'm here........had to comment in the Miley thread......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Just noticed my NEW title, Mudro!   

Y'all feel free to abuse  to your hearts desire!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> i'm here........had to comment in the Miley thread......



Thanks for comin, dert.


----------



## rydert (Aug 26, 2013)

Da CHIEF 0...........


----------



## rydert (Aug 26, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> Da CHIEF 0...........




 I double dog dare ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2013)

Hiya Dert !!!  You gonna be around the middle of the week ??


----------



## rydert (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I double dog dare ya!



nope.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

4:kwentynine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> If they are like ours, "subs" they cut every limb and tree close to the lines and left the two touching it. One dying pine is laying on it and then another is rubbing and laying on the service. I showed the guys and they said yeah we'll get it and when i got back they had cut every limb but those and packed up and left.



Who is your power provider, Mud?



Jeff C. said:


> Just noticed my NEW title, Mudro!
> 
> Y'all feel free to abuse  to your hearts desire!



Ain`t that something. Strong medicine...


----------



## rydert (Aug 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Dert !!!  You gonna be around the middle of the week ??



sho is


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just noticed my NEW title, Mudro!
> 
> Y'all feel free to abuse  to your hearts desire!


You the man, i mean chief



rydert said:


> No problem.



Hey Dirt


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Who is your power provider, Mud?
> 
> 
> 
> Ain`t that something. Strong medicine...



Ga Power, but they had some subs doing it for them. Drove all in the back yard leaving ruts , didnt ask permission first or ask where the septic tank  was.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Who is your power provider, Mud?
> 
> 
> 
> Ain`t that something. Strong medicine...



Me likes it....can't wait to show my wife!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ga Power, but they had some subs doing it for them. Drove all in the back yard leaving ruts , didnt ask permission first or ask where the septic tank  was.





GPC always subs tree trimming out. If the tree crew did all that, you need to call your local office and let them know. And they will want to know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> GPC always subs tree trimming out. If the tree crew did all that, you need to call your local office and let them know. And they will want to know.



X10 on that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> GPC always subs tree trimming out. If the tree crew did all that, you need to call your local office and let them know. And they will want to know.



I was going to, and of course very mad that day. Like many other things once i fixed some of the ruts and cooled down a little i never did call. I'm going to fall the pine my self and trim the service too.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just noticed my NEW title, Mudro!
> 
> Y'all feel free to abuse  to your hearts desire!


 Look at you!


Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t that something. Strong medicine...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> sho is



Keep a bucket of COLD water handy, dert!

Happy pick on Quack day everybody!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Keep a bucket of COLD water handy, dert!
> 
> Happy pick on Quack day everybody!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> sho is




I'm off Wed, Thurs and Friday ???  Will give you a holla !!





Jeff C. said:


> Keep a bucket of COLD water handy, dert!
> 
> Happy pick on Quack day everybody!!






Annnnnnnnd today is different, why ??




Had a blast yesterday with my family, food was AWESOME, plenty enough to send home too.


Guess what I'm having for suppa this evening . . .


fried cheekun
dressin
green beans
field peas
collards
lace kone bread
red velvet cake 


Back on nightzzzzz.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Got one more load of poles to help Cuz with...CYL!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm off Wed, Thurs and Friday ???  Will give you a holla !!
> Annnnnnnnd today is different, why ??
> Had a blast yesterday with my family, food was AWESOME, plenty enough to send home too.
> Guess what I'm having for suppa this evening . . .
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm off Wed, Thurs and Friday ???  Will give you a holla !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you know you like it...or....we like it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


Lets go home, later ya'll


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2013)

Friend of mine came over sometime today and finished bushhawggin my field !!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2013)

Home already


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Lets go home, later ya'll


 ok!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Friend of mine came over sometime today and finished bushhawggin my field !!!


Now THAT'S a frwiend!


Hankus said:


> Home already


past time to
Later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2013)

Weekend's gone, gotta get ready for work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

Pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza cheezy bread.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza cheezy bread.



What are you carb loading for?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What are you carb loading for?


carb burning


----------



## Self! (Aug 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> carb burning




fatty fatty


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Weekend's gone, gotta get ready for work.


you always gotta be different, dontcha? 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza cheezy bread.



I miss pizza. 
that gluten free pizza dough from Domino's is disgusting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Self! (Aug 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> you always gotta be different, dontcha?
> 
> 
> I miss pizza.
> that gluten free pizza dough from Domino's is disgusting.


Cardboard with toppings on it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2013)

Yawn, is it 7am yet ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, is it 7am yet ??


Close,



Just a few more minutes,




I promise...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2013)

double got a couple


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> double got a couple



Now hurry up and toss them in the trash before someone tries to cook those nasty thangs!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Now hurry up and toss them in the trash before someone tries to cook those nasty thangs!!!


Are you official yet?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Now hurry up and toss them in the trash before someone tries to cook those nasty thangs!!!



theyre chillin, gettin up a mess fer sqwerl stew


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are you official yet?



I take my test on the 4th 



Hankus said:


> theyre chillin, gettin up a mess fer sqwerl stew



Got a recipe? I can't stand to eat them, cause they never turn out good. Rob eats them regardless.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cardboard with toppings on it.


that describes it perfectly. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, is it 7am yet ??


Yes, if you are located in India. 


Hankus said:


> double got a couple





Sugar Plum said:


> I take my test on the 4th
> 
> 
> 
> Got a recipe? I can't stand to eat them, cause they never turn out good. Rob eats them regardless.



Good luck with the test! We're pulling for you! 

As to the squirrels, get hubby to skin and quarter them. Salt, pepper, garlic powder and then shake in flour. Pan fry in just enough grease to brown on all sides. Remove and place in crockpot with one pkg of French's brown gravy mix, one cup of chicken stock( or water) and a half cup of chopped sweet onion. Cook on high for 3 hours or low for 6. Serve with rice or whatever you like with gravy.
Even my daughters will eat it that way.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 26, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got a recipe? I can't stand to eat them, cause they never turn out good. Rob eats them regardless.


Tag's Mom made a squirrel gravy that was edible!!!............I have no idea what she did to work that magic??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 26, 2013)

sqwerl an gravy......oh yeah, jus add biskits


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2013)

Dang skeeters just tore me UPPPPPPP !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang skeeters just tore me UPPPPPPP !!!



Can you blame them?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 26, 2013)

Tonight is my Tuesday...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang skeeters just tore me UPPPPPPP !!!


Pookie don't call you sweet britches for nuthin!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang skeeters just tore me UPPPPPPP !!!



you playing nekkid twister in the swamp again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pookie don't call you sweet britches for nuthin!!



Might catch a buzzzz too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pookie don't call you sweet britches for nuthin!!





Jeff C. said:


> Might catch a buzzzz too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pookie don't call you sweet britches for nuthin!!





rhbama3 said:


> you playing nekkid twister in the swamp again?





Jeff C. said:


> Might catch a buzzzz too.





I was werkin !!!  Had a powerfailure earlier, had to reset a density meter, dang thangs were tearin me up !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I was werkin !!!  Had a powerfailure earlier, had to reset a density meter, dang thangs were tearin me up !!!



Stewpid newbie operator set off the dang smoke alarm...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2013)

Postin really slows down in the 3am hr


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2013)

Well it sure needs a jolt of caffeine then


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2013)

Cheaters


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cheaters



Careful I'm sensitive


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Careful I'm sensitive


Cant take the bright lights huh?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cheaters



rules don't apply to some of us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> rules don't apply to some of us.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 27, 2013)

Man, who kicked all three of you gents out of bed at such an early hour???   One thing for sure, at least you didn't have to wait for 45 minutes for this dang "white screen" to disappear though.  Are you sure that ya'lls women ain't conniving against all three of you???    

Hope ya'll didn't drink up all of the coffee because I surely need a couple of cups to get my eyes opened this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Man, who kicked all three of you gents out of bed at such an early hour???   One thing for sure, at least you didn't have to wait for 45 minutes for this dang "white screen" to disappear though.  Are you sure that ya'lls women ain't conniving against all three of you???
> 
> Hope ya'll didn't drink up all of the coffee because I surely need a couple of cups to get my eyes opened this morning.



Bought 2 more pounds yesterday just to be sure not to run out


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bought 2 more pounds yesterday just to be sure not to run out




Somehow, I knew that you were a scholar and a gentleman !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2013)

I think we lost that lightweight Blood on Ground when the white screen showed up. Must have been the brightness of the screen that scared him off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2013)

Anudder hour and I'm


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

And we should have a much better deer season this year and a lot less of a dog problem.    

FINALLY! 

Mr. Hendrix lived right up the road from our lease. Now if the hammer will fall on just one more. 

http://www.wctv.tv/news/georgianews...-Multi-State-Dog-Fighting-Case-221187421.html


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cant take the bright lights huh?



Only when I have my drankin goggles on


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Whaddare you smiling at you raving insomniac?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 27, 2013)

Bet I get a call from the school to bring the boy a different shirt. He had on a shirt that said something about Jesus saves....left wing school system don't like that ya know..


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2013)

Here.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 27, 2013)

shut yer yaps, trying to string out the snooze button ova 'ere


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

David Parker said:


> shut yer yaps, trying to string out the snooze button ova 'ere



If I had to surrender to mine, then ANYONE can rise and shine.  



WAKE UP!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Somebody stole all the drivelers.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Bet I get a call from the school to bring the boy a different shirt. He had on a shirt that said something about Jesus saves....left wing school system don't like that ya know..



Awesome.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Somebody stole all the drivelers.



Mornin.......think they get lost.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.......think they get lost.



Keebs run'd away. 



Mernin Jeffro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

Sure glad to see you back. 

Don't wanna bring up a bad subject, but everything ok with those neighbors that were gettin in your face?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Good morning. Everybody havin a good day


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Everybody havin a good day



Mernin Mudro. So far, I don't have to go anyhere today.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sure glad to see you back.
> 
> Don't wanna bring up a bad subject, but everything ok with those neighbors that were gettin in your face?



Glad to be back  albeit temporarily. 

I've got to get a new computer. 

Haven't heard a peep out of them since. Not sure what's going on but we do have pics of the dog in the yard if anything else ever comes of it. So far so good. Then again, school started back so the little monsters aren't home terrorizing the neighborhood all day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Glad to be back  albeit temporarily.
> 
> I've got to get a new computer.
> 
> Haven't heard a peep out of them since. Not sure what's going on but we do have pics of the dog in the yard if anything else ever comes of it. So far so good. Then again, school started back so the little monsters aren't home terrorizing the neighborhood all day.



I bought a new HP laptop a while back. It had windows 8 OS and I couldn't stand it. Anyway, I traded my daughter for her old Dell with Vista. 

Glad to hear that, maybe it'll stay quiet.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin schweety!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

I thought this was two-fer Tuesday.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2013)

Dentist appointment............... smack*****aaahhh*****love that clean feeling!
How ya'll are?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I bought a new HP laptop a while back. It had windows 8 OS and I couldn't stand it. Anyway, I traded my daughter for her old Dell with Vista.
> 
> Glad to hear that, maybe it'll stay quiet.
> 
> ...


Mornin  Am I gonna get to see you Saturday I sho hope so. 


Keebs said:


> Dentist appointment............... smack*****aaahhh*****love that clean feeling!
> How ya'll are?



Great. found what I was looking for yesterday.
I don't like da dentist. They always hurt me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Dentist appointment............... smack*****aaahhh*****love that clean feeling!
> How ya'll are?




Whoa Whoa Whoa!!! Look at that Grill.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Mudro. So far, I don't have to go anyhere today.






turtlebug said:


> Glad to be back  albeit temporarily.
> 
> I've got to get a new computer.
> 
> Haven't heard a peep out of them since. Not sure what's going on but we do have pics of the dog in the yard if anything else ever comes of it. So far so good. Then again, school started back so the little monsters aren't home terrorizing the neighborhood all day.


Morning


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Back at ya.


Keebs said:


> Dentist appointment............... smack*****aaahhh*****love that clean feeling!
> How ya'll are?



I'm good now, i was so hungry i had to eat me a sammich bout 30 min. ago.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Dentist appointment............... smack*****aaahhh*****love that clean feeling!
> How ya'll are?



Not possible. 

NO WAY you're a female on here with enough teefies to visit a dentist.    

So, since you have all your pearly whites and post on a hunting forum, you must be a guy right cause apparently there's only room for one female with the whole 32.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin  Am I gonna get to see you Saturday I sho hope so.
> 
> 
> Great. found what I was looking for yesterday.
> I don't like da dentist. They always hurt me.


What about me , want to see me too ,..... right


Jeff C. said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa!!! Look at that Grill.



A smile only a mother could love


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Y'all tiptoe lightly, apparently TP is hormonal today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin  Am I gonna get to see you Saturday I sho hope so.
> 
> 
> Great. found what I was looking for yesterday.
> I don't like da dentist. They always hurt me.



Well, as of right now, our schedules are conflicting  Still tryin to figger it out. 



turtlebug said:


> Not possible.
> 
> NO WAY you're a female on here with enough teefies to visit a dentist.
> 
> So, since you have all your pearly whites and post on a hunting forum, you must be a guy right cause apparently there's only room for one female with the whole 32.



Uh uhhhh......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Y'all tiptoe lightly, apparently TP is hormonal today.



Gonna be watchin him like a hawk.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Y'all tiptoe lightly, apparently TP is hormonal today.



Tp is a woman


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Tp is a woman



No, he is just hormonal today. They are actin up, you know!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> tp is a woman




yes


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

Pull up a stump Atcha, my Louisiana brethren!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Pull up a stump Atcha, my Louisiana brethren!



gesundheit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What about me , want to see me too ,..... right
> 
> 
> A smile only a mother could love


Seeing you is a given


turtlebug said:


> yes


woot woot another WOW.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin  Am I gonna get to see you Saturday I sho hope so.
> 
> 
> Great. found what I was looking for yesterday.
> I don't like da dentist. They always hurt me.


Once I learned to use the prevadent & and use Sensidine toothpaste, my visits have been MUCH better!


Jeff C. said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa!!! Look at that Grill.






turtlebug said:


> Not possible.
> 
> NO WAY you're a female on here with enough teefies to visit a dentist.
> 
> So, since you have all your pearly whites and post on a hunting forum, you must be a guy right cause apparently there's only room for one female with the whole 32.





mudracing101 said:


> A smile only a mother could love


Dang Dude, you done hurt my feelings!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Tp is a woman



Hey, Mud.....I work from 7:30am - 8:00pm on Saturday. I'm not even working the actual race, just the practice and qualifying.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Once I learned to use the prevadent & and use Sensidine toothpaste, my visits have been MUCH better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He does have a way with words, don't he?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> If I had to surrender to mine, then ANYONE can rise and shine.
> 
> 
> 
> WAKE UP!!!



Alarms are for sissys. Snooze buttons are for flaming sissys.


----------



## Atchafalaya (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Pull up a stump Atcha, my Louisiana brethren!



Just passing thru looking at things and trying to figure out what folks are talking about in here


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Once I learned to use the prevadent & and use Sensidine toothpaste, my visits have been MUCH better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldnt resist the poke 



Jeff C. said:


> Hey, Mud.....I work from 7:30am - 8:00pm on Saturday. I'm not even working the actual race, just the practice and qualifying.



Cool if i dont see ya Friday find us Sat. night


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

Atchafalaya said:


> Just passing thru looking at things and trying to figure out what folks are talking about in here




 Finally!!!

Good luck.....took me 3-4 months to figure out what these folks in here were talkin bout.....and I still have questions.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Alarms are for sissys. Snooze buttons are for flaming sissys.



I guess I'm a sissy then. I CAN say I'm not a flaming sissy. My alarm clock is on the other side of the room.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 27, 2013)

Atchafalaya said:


> Just passing thru looking at things and trying to figure out what folks are talking about in here





Jeff C. said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> Good luck.....took me 3-4 months to figure out what these folks in here were talkin bout.....and I still have questions.


I don't get it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Couldnt resist the poke
> 
> 
> 
> Cool if i dont see ya Friday find us Sat. night



That is a possibility! Gonna have to see how worn out I am.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> Good luck.....took me 3-4 months to figure out what these folks in here were talkin bout.....and I still have questions.


What?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I don't get it



That's what I'm talkin bout!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I don't get it





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Alarms are for sissys. Snooze buttons are for flaming sissys.


 Just found out i'm a flaming sissy


Jeff C. said:


> That is a possibility! Gonna have to see how worn out I am.



You prob. could swing by my brothers Friday night or meet us Sat. You know where we'll be at. Now ... how many cold drinks can i shove in a 14x14??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just found out i'm a flaming sissy



If it makes you feel better, you were the last to find out what we already knew.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If it makes you feel better, you were the last to find out what we already knew.



Thanks messican..... wait


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just found out i'm a flaming sissy
> 
> 
> You prob. could swing by my brothers Friday night or meet us Sat. You know where we'll be at. Now ... how many cold drinks can i shove in a 14x14??



Sat would probably be better, since I don't have to be to be there until 1:30 Sun.

You might ought to do some research on bringin beer to a Nascar Cup race in the stands. Can't remember if they allow it or not. I know they do for drags and Thunder, but not sure on Cup races other than infield.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sat would probably be better, since I don't have to be to be there until 1:30 Sun.
> 
> You might ought to do some research on bringin beer to a Nascar Cup race in the stands. Can't remember if they allow it or not. I know they do for drags and Thunder, but not sure on Cup races other than infield.



They have the last 3 times i was there, unless they changed it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He does have a way with words, don't he?


 don't he though!!!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Alarms are for sissys. Snooze buttons are for flaming sissys.


uh-oh................


Atchafalaya said:


> Just passing thru looking at things and trying to figure out _*what folks are talking about in here*_


any & every thing.............


mudracing101 said:


> Couldnt resist the poke


MMMmmmmHHHhmmmmmsuuuuuuuuuure.......... 


Jeff C. said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> Good luck.....took me 3-4 months to figure out what these folks in here were talkin bout.....and I still have questions.


ask away, darlin'.................. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guess I'm a sissy then. I CAN say I'm not a flaming sissy. My alarm clock is on the other side of the room.


Looks like I may have to go back to doing that too, to, two... 


Hornet22 said:


> I don't get it









 don't worry 'bout it darlin', we got ya covered............. 


mudracing101 said:


> i'm a flaming sissy





Miguel Cervantes said:


> If it makes you feel better, you were the last to find out what we already knew.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> They have the last 3 times i was there, unless they changed it.



10-4, I haven't been there in the stands for a cup race in yrs., wasn't sure.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Abra-Abra-cadabra


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> They have the last 3 times i was there, unless they changed it.



No sir; they have not changed that policy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

The to, too, two stuff is getting old.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Abra-Abra-cadabra


What station you listening to


hdm03 said:


> No sir; they have not changed that policy





Jeff C. said:


> The to, too, two stuff is getting old.



You facepalmin


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> The to, too, two stuff is getting old.



Kang?


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just found out i'm a flaming sissy
> 
> 
> You prob. could swing by my brothers Friday night or meet us Sat. You know where we'll be at. Now ... how many cold drinks can i shove in a 14x14??



As many as u can AFTER 32 oz go in it


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What station you listening to



GULF 104 out of Tallahassee. Best rawkin station there is around here. 

They have an I heart radio channel cause I doubt you can get them all the way up there on an actual radio.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I haven't been there in the stands for a cup race in yrs., wasn't sure.



They have sections that are non smoking and non alcoholic but if Nascar wouldnt let you drink cold beers Every body would sit in the parking lot and not even go inside.. which alot of them do. We went one year for the cup race and there was a group close to us that i started talking to that had been there the whole week. Camped out from Tuesday till the next Monday morning. Never saw any of the racing. They listened to it on the radio, grilled and partied all week


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What station you listening to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not in my job description any longer 



turtlebug said:


> Kang?



There is only one _TRUE_ Kang! All other's are wannabe's. 

You started dis to too two mess anyway!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> They have sections that are non smoking and non alcoholic but if Nascar wouldnt let you drink cold beers Every body would sit in the parking lot and not even go inside.. which alot of them do. We went one year for the cup race and there was a group close to us that i started talking to that had been there the whole week. Camped out from Tuesday till the next Monday morning. Never saw any of the racing. They listened to it on the radio, grilled and partied all week



BTDT! Who won?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> BTDT! Who won?



That particular race it was Carl Edwards.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Good morning/Afternoon Youngins.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not in my job description any longer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ME? 


Yes, it's a major pet peeve of mine but I can only remember ONE member/former member that it drove me nuts when they screwed it up. 






Okay, maybe two. 





How'd that get to be me causing that? 

I'm so


----------



## T.P. (Aug 27, 2013)

Atchafalaya said:


> Just passing thru looking at things and trying to figure out what folks are talking about in here



Erro, Atcha.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 27, 2013)

Hankus said:


> double got a couple





turtlebug said:


> And we should have a much better deer season this year and a lot less of a dog problem.
> 
> FINALLY!
> 
> ...





David Parker said:


> shut yer yaps, trying to string out the snooze button ova 'ere




What's an :Alarm clock and a snooooooooooze button?:  Haven't used one in over 4 years   but i still get up by around 5 ( that's in the morning not afternoon Gosh I love retirement )  

Well took a drive to town this morning about 6:30 well worth havin my little Kodak with me, 2 muley spikes and 2 does then a yodel dog that is real luck I only had the camera


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> What's an :Alarm clock and a snooooooooooze button?:  Haven't used on in over 4 years   but i still get up by around 5 ( that's in the morning not afternoon Gosh I love retirement )
> 
> Well took a drive to town this morning about 6:30 well worth havin my little Kodak with me, 2 muley spikes and 2 does then a yodel dog that is real luck I only had the camera



I'm still pushing for you and Mrs. Labxs to adopt me.   

I always love your pics.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Good morning/Afternoon Youngins.



Morning Ky


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm still pushing for you and Mrs. Labxs to adopt me.
> 
> I always love your pics.



Glad you emjoy the pics but to be honest I think one WOMAN around here is all I could handle 

Talked Rebecca into going down to the pasture and drivin the tractor for me while I pick a few rocks so talk at yall later


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

<---------Chikin salad sammich.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <---------Chikin salad sammich.



Leftover meatloaf and suicide taters.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <---------Chikin salad sammich.





turtlebug said:


> <----------------Leftover meatloaf and suicide taters.


<---------------leftova homemade cheekun stir fry over rice


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> ME?
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a major pet peeve of mine but I can only remember ONE member/former member that it drove me nuts when they screwed it up.
> ...



 You gave all the rest of us a complex when we are unsure!  





turtlebug said:


> Leftover meatloaf and suicide taters.



Suicide taters?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> <---------------leftova homemade cheekun stir fry over rice



See, been away so long I didn't know about the <-------- thingie. 





Jeff C. said:


> You gave all the rest of us a complex when we are unsure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry. I truly never meant to make anyone feel uncomfortable about the to, too or two choices. From the bottom of my heart, I apologize. 

I just can't help it. It's one of my OCD's I guess.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Suicide taters = cubed taters boiled to perfection, drained then smothered with butter, shredded cheddar and bacon bits and baked in the oven til the cheese is melted.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm complexed


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> BTDT! Who won?


Cant stand it any longer.. What does  BTDT  stand for????


Keebs said:


> <---------------leftova homemade cheekun stir fry over rice


Ham and cheese sammich, wif a pickle, bottle of water.



turtlebug said:


> Suicide taters = cubed taters boiled to perfection, drained then smothered with butter, shredded cheddar and bacon bits and baked in the oven til the cheese is melted.


Add Ranch dressing in that mix and thats one of the dishes that Mrs. V makes.. Yummmmmy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> <---------------leftova homemade cheekun stir fry over rice





turtlebug said:


> Suicide taters = cubed taters boiled to perfection, drained then smothered with butter, shredded cheddar and bacon bits and baked in the oven til the cheese is melted.



  



Hankus said:


> I'm complexed





turtlebug said:


> See, been away so long I didn't know about the <-------- thingie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries  .....think it is _MY_ OCD issues. I just like new, fresh, intellectual subject matter in the driveler. 

Think I will go cut some grass and drink beer!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

Been there done that.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 27, 2013)

here ya go freshie....protons, neutrons, electrons, atoms, molecules, macromolecules......discuss NOW


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Hankus said:


> here ya go freshie....protons, neutrons, electrons, atoms, molecules, macromolecules......discuss NOW



Hush up Sheldon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

Hankus said:


> here ya go freshie....protons, neutrons, electrons, atoms, molecules, macromolecules......discuss NOW



Matter.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hankus said:


> here ya go freshie....protons, neutrons, electrons, atoms, molecules, macromolecules......discuss NOW





Jeff C. said:


> Matter.....



Dont make me go to another thread


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> See, been away so long I didn't know about the <-------- thingie.


we have to "freshen up" er'y now & then!


turtlebug said:


> Suicide taters = cubed taters boiled to perfection, drained then smothered with butter, shredded cheddar and bacon bits and baked in the oven til the cheese is melted.


Oh my that sounds gooooood!


Hankus said:


> I'm complexed


uuuhhhh, nevermind............ 


Hankus said:


> here ya go freshie....protons, neutrons, electrons, atoms, molecules, macromolecules......discuss NOW


that was LAST weeks discussion!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont make me go to another thread



 Skool boy is just showin out!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs



You are the Kang to, too ,two.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs


NO, I ain't tellin ya AGIN, you'll have to learn it for your..............oh, you meant...................... nevermind...... 


Jeff C. said:


> You are the Kang to, too ,two.


He's sumthin alright!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> NO, I ain't tellin ya AGIN, you'll have to learn it for your..............oh, you meant...................... nevermind......
> 
> He's sumthin alright!



 nevermind


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> nevermind


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> GULF 104 out of Tallahassee. Best rawkin station there is around here.
> 
> They have an I heart radio channel cause I doubt you can get them all the way up there on an actual radio.



Umm TBug sweetie. That song is Pop not Rawk.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 27, 2013)

Dang Rebecca about worked me to death but we got a bunch of rock moved and piled.  Time to get fuel for the tractor and fuel (BEER) for me then it might be NAP time till it cools down and then pick a few more. 

There,they're, their and over thar


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm TBug sweetie. That song is Pop not Rawk.



Sorry dear but that was early 80's and by the Steve Miller Band. 

Never known SMB to be pop.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sorry dear but that was early 80's and by the Steve Miller Band.
> 
> Never known SMB to be pop.



Compared to the "rock" we listened to then  SMB was very pop.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Compared to the "rock" we listened to then  SMB was very pop.




Here, I got you a fancy carved one to argue with.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Here, I got you a fancy carved one to argue with.




That one doesn't have red eyes.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That one doesn't have red eyes.



I don't think it has any teeth either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I don't think it has any teeth either.


Hmmm


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Fweepy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

Beer 30!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

HOLY  

Atomic Fireball.  


Sweet Baby Jesus.  

This sucker is HOT.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I don't think it has any teeth either.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmm





Jeff C. said:


> Beer 30!





turtlebug said:


> HOLY
> 
> Atomic Fireball.
> 
> ...



Quit watchin that Miley VMA video.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> HOLY
> 
> Atomic Fireball.
> 
> ...



Ever drank'em?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quit watchin that Miley VMA video.




That wasn't hot, that just was NASTY.    


I vaguely remember my coworker saying something about "Those suckers are super super hot" when she put them in the drawer two months ago...

Where they've sat...

Untouched...

For two months...

Until I decided they needed to be touched.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ever drank'em?



Drank what? An Atomic Fireball? 

Who would want to?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey ya'll look..........................http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=767688
I found Blood's PANK 4 wheeler. That thang will put a hurting on ya. Just ask Blood.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey ya'll look..........................http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=767688
> I found Blood's PANK 4 wheeler. That thang will put a hurting on ya. Just ask Blood.



Speakin of Blood, where's Strang?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That wasn't hot, that just was NASTY.
> 
> 
> I vaguely remember my coworker saying something about "Those suckers are super super hot" when she put them in the drawer two months ago...
> ...



OH...I thought you were talkin bout the Fireball for a minit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

The atternoon driveler lull......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey ya'll look..........................http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=767688
> I found Blood's PANK 4 wheeler. That thang will put a hurting on ya. Just ask Blood.





Jeff C. said:


> The atternoon driveler lull......


theyz werkin me TO DEFF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> theyz werkin me TO DEFF!!!!!!!!!



You can't hear to, too, two?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

I gotz a buzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 27, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2013)

PM answered.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply, hdm03.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, hdm03.



No problem......I am here for you.  I am the main reason why this place is so great.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

T.P. said:


> PM sent.



Does that have anything to do with hormones?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Does that have anything to do with hormones?



Premenstrual usually does have something to do with the hormones; but it still is better than a BM sent.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotz a buzzzzzzzzzz.




So what Jeff I just got back from the fuel (and beer) run with the wife and got a BUZZZZZZZZZ (ard) or two,to, too well really more then that. So you old folks remember...

 Patience my backside I'm going to kill something


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2013)

Time.TO.GOOOoooooooooooo!MUD????????????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2013)

Home again.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Ahhhhhh.... Home. 

Scrubs off, t shirt and shorts on.

Barefeetsied and ready to chill.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2013)

Who was moanin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2013)

Eleben mo hours .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eleben mo hours .



You can do it, Doc.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You can do it, Doc.





Got no choice Chief !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Good grief I need to win the lottery. 


Anybody wanna buy some worn out shoes, a bow or two, a half used bottle of hair gel or some Quest Diagnostics scrubs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good grief I need to win the lottery.
> 
> 
> Anybody wanna buy some worn out shoes, a bow or two, a half used bottle of hair gel or some Quest Diagnostics scrubs?



Least you got somethin to sell.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Least you got somethin to sell.



Barely


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good grief I need to win the lottery.
> 
> 
> Anybody wanna buy some worn out shoes, a bow or two, a half used bottle of hair gel or some Quest Diagnostics scrubs?






What kinda gel you got ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2013)

How about some 





to get going on


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2013)

2 mo hrs and its bed time.... Woooo hooooooo


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 28, 2013)

Yep, I will gladly take some coffee to go along with this Happy Hump Day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 mo hrs and its bed time.... Woooo hooooooo


dang, and I just got up. Oh well, if you say so.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> dang, and I just got up. Oh well, if you say so.



I hate night shif...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I hate night shif...


Can't see to crawl up on the roof huh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can't see to crawl up on the roof huh?



No, or the bed ......

What makes it worse is the fact we rotate shifts every 2 weeks...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> No, or the bed ......
> 
> What makes it worse is the fact we rotate shifts every 2 weeks...



swing shifts are bad and hard to adjust to every 2 weeks.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> swing shifts are bad and hard to adjust to every 2 weeks.



I worked night shift in the lab for six years. 

I don't miss it a bit.

If I won the lottery, I wouldn't miss day shift either.   



Coffee infusion going. I might be able to hold an intelligent conversation soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I might be able to hold an intelligent conversation soon.


PFFFFFFFFFFFTTT !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Morning, Only hit the snooze button 3 times this morning


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PFFFFFFFFFFFTTT !!!




Don't make me come back up there old man.     




Like THAT'S gonna happen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Only hit the snooze button 3 times this morning



Flaming Sissy !!!!



turtlebug said:


> Don't make me come back up there old man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't skeeered.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Flaming Sissy !!!!
> 
> 
> I ain't skeeered.



Cause you know if I have to drive back up there, I ain't going.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Flaming Sissy !!!!



Your mama


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Chicken bisquits wif mustard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Cause you know if I have to drive back up there, I ain't going.





mudracing101 said:


> Your mama


No she's not, she's just a friend from South Ga. 
I really HAWT friend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2013)

Didn't  junny cash sang a son about. Some sidewalk in da mernin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

Mornin kids...another beautiful day in Georgia.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Didn't  junny cash sang a son about. Some sidewalk in da mernin?


I dont know, let me go google


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids...another beautiful day in Georgia.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Your mama



Wears combat boots?
Rides a vacuum cleaner with a kickstand?

 



mudracing101 said:


> Chicken bisquits wif mustard.



Our I.T. sweetie Connie brought me a sausage biscuit... I just smothered it in MUSTARD!    



Miguel Cervantes said:


> No she's not, she's just a friend from South Ga.
> I really HAWT friend.



I'm so confused.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sunday morning coming down. Wrote by Khris Kristofferson.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Wears combat boots?
> Rides a vacuum cleaner with a kickstand?
> 
> 
> ...


Quickest comeback i could come up with for the flaming sissy remark. Yo mama works for everything


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Didn't  junny cash sang a son about. Some sidewalk in da mernin?





mudracing101 said:


> Sunday morning coming down. Wrote by Khris Kristofferson.



See if that aint it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> See if that aint it.


google is yo frwiend...............


"*Sunday Mornin' Comin' Down*" is a song written by Kris Kristofferson and first recorded by Ray Stevens  in 1969; it became Stevens' first country chart hit, reaching #55 on  the country charts and #81 on the pop Top 100 in 1969. Kristofferson  released his own version the following year, on his debut album, _Kristofferson_.<sup id="cite_ref-1" class="reference">[1]</sup> Johnny Cash also released a version of the song that year, on his live album _The Johnny Cash Show_. Cash's recording won the Country Music Association Award for Song of the Year in 1970 and hit number one on the country charts.<sup id="cite_ref-2" class="reference">[2]</sup>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





turtlebug said:


>



G'mornin' sista's!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

Saturday is my Hump day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> google is yo frwiend...............
> 
> 
> "*Sunday Mornin' Comin' Down*" is a song written by Kris Kristofferson and first recorded by Ray Stevens  in 1969; it became Stevens' first country chart hit, reaching #55 on  the country charts and #81 on the pop Top 100 in 1969. Kristofferson  released his own version the following year, on his debut album, _Kristofferson_.<sup id="cite_ref-1" class="reference">[1]</sup> Johnny Cash also released a version of the song that year, on his live album _The Johnny Cash Show_. Cash's recording won the Country Music Association Award for Song of the Year in 1970 and hit number one on the country charts.<sup id="cite_ref-2" class="reference">[2]</sup>


Well duh How do you think i found that much out


Jeff C. said:


> Saturday is my Hump day.


Sat will DEFINATELY NOT be my hump day


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know, let me go google



For you Keebs, " i dont know, let me go google"


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Herro


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well duh How do you think i found that much out
> Sat will DEFINATELY NOT be my hump day



Possibility of rain in the forecast.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Herro



Did ya see where I posted a picture of Blood's pank 4 wheeler


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Possibility of rain in the forecast.



Hush up.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well duh How do you think i found that much out
> Sat will DEFINATELY NOT be my hump day


 I thought you were............... 


mudracing101 said:


> For you Keebs, " i dont know, let me go google"


 well, that shows we BOTH "need help" er'y now & then....


hdm03 said:


> Hey


yeH!


Jeff C. said:


> Possibility of rain in the forecast.


yeah & I got to clean up around the 'lectric fence so it'll work right, it's grounding out!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did ya see where I posted a picture of Blood's pank 4 wheeler


 I did and   'd about it!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2013)

by, buy, bye


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> by, buy, bye



- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> - i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -





All I said was C ya without the space.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> All I said was C ya without the space.


 I've done that before but for the life of me understand why it is marked as "dirty words"...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Possibility of rain in the forecast.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did ya see where I posted a picture of Blood's pank 4 wheeler


Yes, he thinks its the devil


hdm03 said:


> by, buy, bye


later


Jeff C. said:


> All I said was C ya without the space.



Sure.......
Figures , we thought bout takin the boat back out


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hush up.



I know.....just givin a heads up. Believe me, I hope it doesn't, because it keeps us out there wayyyyy longer to talk to the driver's and crew chief's simply because they have nothing else to air. Not too mention, wearing a rain suit and burnin up in it. 

Of course, bookoo overtime would be nice


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I know.....just givin a heads up. Believe me, I hope it doesn't, because it keeps us out there wayyyyy longer to talk to the driver's and crew chief's simply because they have nothing else to air. Not too mention, wearing a rain suit and burnin up in it.
> 
> Of course, bookoo overtime would be nice



I hope it doesnt, everytime i go to see him it rains or snows Guess i shouldnt made fun of Bama so much.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

My computor is running so              s          l                  ow


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> My computor is running so              s          l                  ow



Hmmmmm....thought it was just me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm....thought it was just me.



Hey, wont be the first time we drank to a tornadofloodstorm.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs , what you bring for lunch??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, wont be the first time we drank to a tornadofloodstorm.





Yeah, but then I will be left out


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but then I will be left out



I would say we would find ya and watch you work, but that would be mean , specially if my sisnlaw goes, she drinks like a fish. SSShhhhh dont tell her i said that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

If my sisnlaw just saw my last post i was just playin


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Blood


----------



## T.P. (Aug 28, 2013)

Facebook peoples...... Can someone delete your post if you post in their comment section?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Facebook peoples...... Can someone delete your post if you post in their comment section?


Yes........You can edit too


----------



## T.P. (Aug 28, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes........You can edit too



Well I guess the truth wasn't what they wanted then.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Facebook peoples...... Can someone delete your post if you post in their comment section?


yep..........


T.P. said:


> Well I guess the truth wasn't what they wanted then.


rut-roooooh............ 
I have to do it to a young male cousin of mine, lawd that boy is loud & proud!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, wont be the first time we drank to a tornadofloodstorm.





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, but then I will be left out



We're here for you. We'll have one or sebnteen for ya bro


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Well I guess the truth wasn't what they wanted then.



I "lightened" my friends list a while back, just by two people and FB has become such a nicer place to be.  Actually, I had to reduce it by three. One was an unfortunate casualty due to marriage.    

Except for some friends (not Woodys friends) who make just plain out bonehead comments, I don't usually have to edit too much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> We're here for you. We'll have one or sebnteen for ya bro


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2013)

Good night


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2013)

Mornin folks got on late had to set out on the cliff side and watch a half dozen turks workin their way toward the oats,barley and peas


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yep..........
> 
> rut-roooooh............
> I have to do it to a young male cousin of mine, lawd that boy is loud & proud!



You ignorin my question girly


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks got on late had to set out on the cliff side and watch a half dozen turks workin their way toward the oats,barley and peas



I'm sorry you must need a Obama phone...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm sorry you must need a Obama phone...



For these kind of turks I need a rhbama phone


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , what you bring for lunch??


well, I cooked last night, so left over.......... baked lemon pepper chicken, flat beans, yellow rice with black beans & corn bread......... 
BUT, forgot we had a District Meeting today, so I think I'll partake of the BBQ & fixings they have there and save my plate for tomorrow.......... 


mudracing101 said:


> You ignorin my question girly


 I missed it, sowwy!!!!!! question answered!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I "lightened" my friends list a while back, just by two people and FB has become such a nicer place to be.  Actually, I had to reduce it by three. One was an unfortunate casualty due to marriage.
> 
> Except for some friends (not Woodys friends) who make just plain out bonehead comments, I don't usually have to edit too much.



She was an old friend of a friend who friended me last night only to find out info on someone else that I'm one of the few that has knowledge of. She's been making crazy post about this person asking where they are for the last month. LoL... in a very nice way I gave her the info and danged if she didn't want to hear it and didn't want anyone else to hear it.

I guess the truth hurts some folks.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> She was an old friend of a friend who friended me last night only to find out info on someone else that I'm one of the few that has knowledge of. She's been making crazy post about this person asking where they are for the last month. LoL... in a very nice way I gave her the info and danged if she didn't want to hear it and didn't want anyone else to hear it.
> 
> I guess the truth hurts some folks.



We're not FB friends.... are we?     


I find myself messaging Keebs to ask her who's who at Woody's.  I've got folks that are from Georgia, hunt and look familiar but I ain't quite sure who they are. 

Then I get their Woody's name and it's like "LAAAAAAAA" (Angels singing gloriously) I know you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, I cooked last night, so left over.......... baked lemon pepper chicken, flat beans, yellow rice with black beans & corn bread.........
> BUT, forgot we had a District Meeting today, so I think I'll partake of the BBQ & fixings they have there and save my plate for tomorrow..........
> 
> I missed it, sowwy!!!!!! question answered!


I was going to ask for a bite, but i found some taffy  to hold me over untill lunch.


T.P. said:


> She was an old friend of a friend who friended me last night only to find out info on someone else that I'm one of the few that has knowledge of. She's been making crazy post about this person asking where they are for the last month. LoL... in a very nice way I gave her the info and danged if she didn't want to hear it and didn't want anyone else to hear it.
> 
> I guess the truth hurts some folks.



Maybe she's just hormon..hormona, moody.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I was going to ask for a bite, but i found some taffy  to hold me over untill lunch.
> 
> 
> Maybe she's just hormon..hormona, moody.



Mooody.....


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

I need a stamp.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> We're not FB friends.... are we?
> 
> 
> I find myself messaging Keebs to ask her who's who at Woody's.  I've got folks that are from Georgia, hunt and look familiar but I ain't quite sure who they are.
> ...


I get that & I get the "You got so & so's number?"


mudracing101 said:


> I was going to ask for a bite, but i found some taffy  to hold me over untill lunch.
> 
> 
> Maybe she's just hormon..hormona, moody.


Headed to fix a couple of to-go plates................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I need a stamp.


Just bought a book. Want me to fax ya one


Keebs said:


> I get that & I get the "You got so & so's number?"
> 
> Headed to fix a couple of to-go plates................



Guilty


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just bought a book. Want me to fax ya one
> 
> 
> Guilty



Sure


----------



## T.P. (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> We're not FB friends.... are we?
> 
> 
> I find myself messaging Keebs to ask her who's who at Woody's.  I've got folks that are from Georgia, hunt and look familiar but I ain't quite sure who they are.
> ...


Nah, I see your name pop up all the time though, your one of those folks that are easily recognizable. In a good way.


mudracing101 said:


> Maybe she's just hormon..hormona, moody.



No, she's an idiot. She has 5000 friends. They all wait with anticipation to see what crazy whacked out stuff she's gonna post next. It just so happens what she is posting now has to do indirectly with me.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nah, I see your name pop up all the time though, your one of those folks that are easily recognizable. In a good way.
> 
> 
> No, she's an idiot. She has 5000 friends. They all wait with anticipation to see what crazy whacked out stuff she's gonna post next. It just so happens what she is posting now has to do indirectly with me.



So you've seen me, but you've never sent me a Friends Request? 


That hurts. 

I think it made my hormones act up too. 

I has the sadz now.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm sorry you must need a Obama phone...





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> For these kind of turks I need a rhbama phone



Bama phone must be out of order so just so he knows which weapon he needs to bring but he's a day late and a dollar short they done moved on but I did take the camera and mushed a couple of shots for him


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2013)

See ya down there Hankus Morning


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nah, I see your name pop up all the time though, your one of those folks that are easily recognizable. In a good way.
> 
> 
> No, she's an idiot. She has 5000 friends. They all wait with anticipation to see what crazy whacked out stuff she's gonna post next. It just so happens what she is posting now has to do indirectly with me.


wanna be my frwiend?????


turtlebug said:


> So you've seen me, but you've never sent me a Friends Request?
> 
> 
> That hurts.
> ...


 don't be sadz Tbug, you got us WOW's!(We have all our teefies too!)


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Bama phone must be out of order so just so he knows which weapon he needs to bring but he's a day late and a dollar short they done moved on but I did take the camera and mushed a couple of shots for him


I hear Bama drooling way over here!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Afternoon/Morning youngins. I have been out to some friends of mine the last few days watching a crew that is filming a realtity TV show. It is kinda intresting to watch how they coach people on how to act.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon/Morning youngins. I have been out to some friends of mine the last few days watching a crew that is filming a realtity TV show. It is kinda intresting to watch how they coach people on how to act.


Hiya Charlie............ which show was it?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie............ which show was it?



It has not aired yet. It is based on Tobacco farming and the characters involved in raising it. And when I say characters, well lets just say there are alot of Billy's involved.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I need a stamp.


I know a lot of girls with those.


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon/Morning youngins. I have been out to some friends of mine the last few days watching a crew that is filming a realtity TV show. It is kinda intresting to watch how they coach people on how to act.



Hey Mr. Ky, how you is.


Ate mexican today, oh my gosh , just roll me around.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry about that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> No, or the bed ......
> 
> What makes it worse is the fact we rotate shifts every 2 weeks...





You gotz to MAN up, been doing for almost 30 yrs !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm so confused.


It comes with the blonde hair.


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm here....................


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Sorry about that.



Dont know how it happened.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

What'd I miss, dert?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm here....................


Where


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2013)

My computer is JUST about to get on my last nerve. It is SOOOOOOO slow today.


That's all I got.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2013)

dirt !!!



Where's Strangy ???


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dirt !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Strangy ???



he in trouble...............


----------



## T.P. (Aug 28, 2013)

PM returned.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> he in trouble...............



That necklace done caught with him, huh?


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss, dert?



nuttin......



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where



in the middle of nowhere......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> PM returned.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

BURRRRRP! Scuse me......


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Got busy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Got busy



Me to, too, two....had to cut some grass that i fergot!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My computer is JUST about to get on my last nerve. It is SOOOOOOO slow today.
> 
> 
> That's all I got.


Mine too


rydert said:


> he in trouble...............



uh oh


----------



## T.P. (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you, Jeff C.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Dirt


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

That close


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It has not aired yet. It is based on Tobacco farming and the characters involved in raising it. And when I say characters, well lets just say there are alot of Billy's involved.





mudracing101 said:


> I know a lot of girls with those.
> 
> 
> Hey Mr. Ky, how you is.
> ...





rydert said:


> I'm here....................


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Thank you, Jeff C.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That close


you seem upset, darlin'..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



I think you the only one that caught that


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you seem upset, darlin'..............



I need a hug


----------



## T.P. (Aug 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Thank you, Jeff C.



I'm sorry.


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2013)

wow.....glad I weren't trying, cause I wasn't even close


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I think you the only one that caught that





mudracing101 said:


> I need a hug


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> you called?.........


False alarm brother, carry on.


Keebs said:


>



Wait.. a lil more


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I think you the only one that caught that



Not!!



T.P. said:


> I'm sorry.



It happens!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

Good grief I'm lost now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2013)

Ham, egg, cheese sammich . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good grief I'm lost now.



You need a hug too, to,  two


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You need a hug too, to,  two



you need a hug too,to,two,2...?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good grief I'm lost now.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ham, egg, cheese sammich . . .


 wish I hadn't've ate that BBQ now!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dirt !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Strangy ???





rydert said:


> he in trouble...............



He gonna get off restiction befoe the duck hunt trip? Spose to have a brand new Camo Beva 5 man blind.

(dang this thang is sooo s l o w)


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wish I hadn't've ate that BBQ now!




You could of sent it my way now ya done gone and me hungry so it's time to dig in the frig and she what hiding out there,their,they're  

Hey wait is noon to late for WAFFLES???????


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You need a hug too, to,  two





rydert said:


> you need a hug too,to,two,2...?


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> He gonna get off restiction befoe the duck hunt trip? Spose to have a brand new Camo Beva 5 man blind.
> 
> (dang this thang is sooo s l o w)





he say he not gonna mis dat for the whorld..............I'll text him a pic of the Camo Beva 5 man blind


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You could of sent it my way now ya done gone and me hungry so it's time to dig in the frig and she what hiding out there,their,they're
> 
> Hey wait is noon to late for WAFFLES???????


No No: neva too late for waffles!


Jeff C. said:


>


 OVER Use of FACEPALM!!!!No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You could of sent it my way now ya done gone and me hungry so it's time to dig in the frig and she what hiding out there,their,they're
> 
> Hey wait is noon to late for WAFFLES???????



Neva


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good grief I'm lost now.


Ya wanna map? 

Ooops, gotta go get the powerade to the kid for his XC training. He's gotta an Ekiden meet tomorrow in Athens. 

You'll have to wait till later on for that map TBugsimamahawtness.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: neva too late for waffles!
> 
> OVER Use of FACEPALM!!!!No No:





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Neva



same page


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> you need a hug too,to,two,2...?


No No: Uh uh , aint foolin me again.


Jeff C. said:


>



Dang face palms


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: neva too late for waffles!
> 
> OVER Use of FACEPALM!!!!No No:





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Neva



Pretty much what I figured but did find have a breast of BBQ chicken and noddles and some Bushes baked beans that Rebecca didn't take to work for,fore,four lunch that should get threw for a while but Waffles is sounded darn good 

Did you know le Yellar" is showing on BYU tv I can watch for a while but may have to change just before the end  Great movie


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: neva too late for waffles!
> 
> OVER Use of FACEPALM!!!!No No:





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Neva



Pretty much what I figured but did find  a half breast of BBQ chicken and noddles and some Bushes baked beans that Rebecca didn't take to work for,fore,four lunch that should get me threw for a while but Waffles is sounded darn good 

Did you know Ole Yellar" is showing on BYU tv I can watch for a while but may have to change just before the end  Great movie


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> same page





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Pretty much what I figured but did find have a breast of BBQ chicken and noddles and some Bushes baked beans that Rebecca didn't take to work for,fore,four lunch that should get threw for a while but Waffles is sounded darn good
> 
> Did you know le Yellar" is showing on BYU tv I can watch for a while but may have to change just before the end  Great movie


I cry every time................
you done drankin already?? double clicking or what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: neva too late for waffles!
> 
> OVER Use of FACEPALM!!!!No No:





mudracing101 said:


> No No: Uh uh , aint foolin me again.
> 
> 
> Dang face palms



I hate'm to, too, two!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

I can't even multiquote all that.

Yes, I could use a hug. A neck massage would be nice as well. 

I'm even more confused than I was an hour ago.

There's a snail on my door. He's been there for three days. 

I'm feeling a little flustered right now.

I had a piece of cheese for lunch.

Quack is cypherin
Keebs had BBQ that she wishes she hadn't (I have Tums)
I want to pet Mike's avatar
PM's got me on a roller coaster


And I actually miss Strang.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I cry every time................
> you done drankin already?? double clicking or what?




No MAM just heard the beeper on the microwave go off and smell BBQ on the wind and forgot where I was at and wasn't payin attention


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate'm to, too, two!


 I like it myself............


turtlebug said:


> I can't even multiquote all that.
> 
> Yes, I could use a hug. A neck massage would be nice as well.
> 
> ...


 A MINI DD!!!!! Go Tbug!!!  
(I don't need tums, I need my BP med's to kick in..  )


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2013)

Tbug I hope he stays a spike and stays put till I get there in about a month


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I can't even multiquote all that.
> 
> Yes, I could use a hug. A neck massage would be nice as well.
> 
> ...





Quack's Mobile Massages . . . just sayin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Pretty much what I figured but did find  a half breast of BBQ chicken and noddles and some Bushes baked beans that Rebecca didn't take to work for,fore,four lunch that should get me threw for a while but Waffles is sounded darn good
> 
> Did you know Ole Yellar" is showing on BYU tv I can watch for a while but may have to change just before the end  Great movie



Dang, I  just thankin bout that movie.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I like it myself............
> 
> A MINI DD!!!!! Go Tbug!!!
> (I don't need tums, I need my BP med's to kick in..  )



Beginning to think that's starting to be a problem for me. 

Let me eat pork or something fairly salty and I get dizzy, tired, irritable and feel like I can't breathe for a while.  


(Whazza DD?)


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Tbug I hope he stays a spike and stays put till I get there in about a month



Why do you want him to stay a spike? 

(Yes, I need edumacating in the ways of any game animal west of Alabama or north of Atlanta).   





Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack's Mobile Massages . . . just sayin.



I am just about that desperate.       



 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang, I  just thankin bout that movie.




Hate

Ol'

Yellar


----------



## T.P. (Aug 28, 2013)

What happened to ol' Yeller? Is he sick or something?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I can't even multiquote all that.
> 
> Yes, I could use a hug. A neck massage would be nice as well.
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> I like it myself............
> 
> A MINI DD!!!!! Go Tbug!!!
> (I don't need tums, I need my BP med's to kick in..  )


You do use them alot


Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack's Mobile Massages . . . just sayin.


 Bam.. mobill Mesaaage



T.P. said:


> What happened to ol' Yeller? Is he sick or something?


Got hit by a truck i think.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What happened to ol' Yeller? Is he sick or something?





He be dead.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You do use them alot
> Bam.. mobill Mesaaage
> 
> Got hit by a truck i think.



Just like anything else in here that got run into the ground


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just like anything else in here that got run into the ground



Easy Jeffro, play pretty.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Where did Dirt go, he get into trouble.?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Easy Jeffro, play pretty.



I wasn't even tryin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

I never try anymore.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

You prob. aint even noticed i removed my sig line.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

I give up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2013)

Chiefhole is being hormonal . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

See, i rest my case.


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2013)

hey again..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey again..........



Whew, thought you was introuble.


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whew, thought you was introuble.



uh-oh..........for what?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Why do you want him to stay a spike?
> 
> (Yes, I need edumacating in the ways of any game animal west of Alabama or north of Atlanta).
> 
> ...





T.P. said:


> What happened to ol' Yeller? Is he sick or something?



He's got hydrophobe and they's about to put him down  guess I'll just stay up here and keep an eye on you folks till I hear the good music that it's over and the kid is playing with the new pup.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> He's got hydrophobe and they's about to put him down  guess I'll just stay up here and keep an eye on you folks till I hear the good music that it's over and the kid is playing with the new pup.



You want your avatar to stay a spike cause he's afraid of the water and they're gonna euthanize him because of it?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You want your avatar to stay a spike cause he's afraid of the water and they're gonna euthanize him because of it?




Sorry bug guess I got to thinkin to much about Yellar and didn't notice I hadn't tabbed down so here it is again 

Tbug the area I hunt with the muzzleloader is spikes only  but the rules around here keep me pretty confused, they say they want the big bulls for breeding so only limited branched antlered tags are given out but then they turn around and say a buck deer has to have at least 3 points on oneside to be legal go figure that out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> uh-oh..........for what?





For being a dirthole ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefhole is being hormonal . . .



I'm jus moooody today!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Sorry bug guess I got to thinkin to much about Yellar and didn't notice I hadn't tabbed down so here it is again
> 
> Tbug the area I hunt with the muzzleloader is spikes only  but the rules around here keep me pretty confused, they say they want the big bulls for breeding so only limited branched antlered tags are given out but then they turn around and say a buck deer has to have at least 3 points on oneside to be legal go figure that out



Yeah, I'll just stick with shooting button bucks in Georgia.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm jus moooody today!



You need a fwiend?


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> For being a dirthole ???


----------



## T.P. (Aug 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He be dead.



What thu? When? What happened? Y'all done got me to  now..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> See, i rest my case.


 Somebody is deletin post.


rydert said:


> uh-oh..........for what?


For inquiring to much info about Quacks monkey.



Jeff C. said:


> I'm jus moooody today!






turtlebug said:


> You need a fwiend?


 I ..... nevermind


----------



## T.P. (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm jus moooody today!



Band-Aid. Butt. Bed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey again..........



Hey Dirt i can honestly say i wasnt tryin. I promise.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You need a fwiend?









 Fo real...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2013)

Back in the day Tbug a 2 week season early on for any bull then a late season for any elk... aw for the good ole days


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Beginning to think that's starting to be a problem for me.
> 
> Let me eat pork or something fairly salty and I get dizzy, tired, irritable and feel like I can't breathe for a while.
> 
> ...


Daily Driveler!!!!!!!! *DUH* you have gone into a brain fog, ain'tcha?


Jeff C. said:


> Just like anything else in here that got run into the ground


No No: here, hear, now........


mudracing101 said:


> Easy Jeffro, play pretty.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fo real...



Fo real 





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Back in the day Tbug a 2 week season early on for any bull then a late season for any elk... aw for the good ole days



So you ran them down with the truck and then posed around the head that was sticking out?     


That's awesome though.  





Keebs said:


> Daily Driveler!!!!!!!! *DUH* you have gone into a brain fog, ain'tcha?
> 
> No No: here, hear, now........




I told ya.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I told ya.


 I still wuvs ya!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I still wuvs ya!



Wuvs you too sis.  


Okay, 55 minutes left. Guess I better go do some cleaning or something slightly productive.  


I'll BBL.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Back in the day Tbug a 2 week season early on for any bull then a late season for any elk... aw for the good ole days





Laaaaaaaawd what a buncha outlaws !!!!




I see Stranghole !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

STRANG!!!!

     


Hiya there DuckLubbins


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Wuvs you too sis.
> 
> 
> Okay, 55 minutes left. Guess I better go do some cleaning or something slightly productive.
> ...


WAIT!!!!!!!! answer your pm first!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Fo real
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You better believe it   You think draggin a big deer out can be hard try quaterin out an  elk and packin that out 

but it does fill the freezer up right nicely


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaaaawd what a buncha outlaws !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take that as a compliment THANK YOU VERY MUCH 

Boy I look young in that shot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'll take that as a compliment THANK YOU VERY MUCH
> 
> Boy I look young in that shot





That WAS a compliment !!! 




Can't believe they had cameras back then, figured ya'll were still carving pics on rocks . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That WAS a compliment !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why it was only 27 years ago and they had just come out with those neat little throw away type camera that had film in them that you just sent in the whole camera (you remember those and record albums right)


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That WAS a compliment !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> WAIT!!!!!!!! answer your pm first!!!!!!!!!



Well?   


Didya find it?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 28, 2013)

Does anyone have any info on the funeral arrangements for ol' yeller? I still cain't believe it.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey Strangy!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm out ya'll . Got to beat Keebs to the truck.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well?
> 
> 
> Didya find it?


 yeah, did nuttin fer me either!


T.P. said:


> Does anyone have any info on the funeral arrangements for ol' yeller? I still cain't believe it.


cremation............. he done scattered...............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll . Got to beat Keebs to the truck.


Too, to, two late!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 28, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll . Got to beat Keebs to the truck.



Me two, to, too, 2, II

By, buy, bye ya'll


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see Stranghole !!!





turtlebug said:


> STRANG!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


hdm03 said:


> Hey Strangy!!!





They don' tole me at work that I can't play on GON so much.  Been here 3 years and they ain't neva said nothin' bout it??

Dang work sux when you actually gotta work all day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> They don' tole me at work that I can't play on GON so much.  Been here 3 years and they ain't neva said nothin' bout it??
> 
> Dang work sux when you actually gotta work all day.






I'd quit if I were you, that'll show 'em . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)

It must be a full moon right now.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 28, 2013)

Why QUACK I see you got upgraded from HOSS to monkey master   CONGRATS    I THINK


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It must be a full moon right now.



Don't be telling him to flash them a moon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't be telling him to flash them a moon.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2013)

beer, need beer, lotsa beer, a small child full of beer


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

Hankus said:


> beer, need beer, lotsa beer, a small child full of beer



Somehow, I'm sure something about that might be illegal.


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Somehow, I'm sure something about that might be illegal.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Somehow, I'm sure something about that might be illegal.



Its jus a measurment  

How ya been doin lady


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2013)

rydert said:


>



evenin Rye


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2013)

Hankus said:


> evenin Rye



..I got some Chinese Gooses to give away....you want em?...I think that is what the are...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> ..I got some Chinese Gooses to give away....you want em?...I think that is what the are...



young an tender or old an ornery


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 28, 2013)

rydert said:


> ..I got some Chinese Gooses to give away....you want em?...I think that is what the are...




Fill'em wit beer, Dert. I bet he'll take them.


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fill'em wit beer, Dert. I bet he'll take them.






That was


----------



## rydert (Aug 28, 2013)

Hankus said:


> young an tender or old an ornery



2 young and 1 old....I think ...


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

Well poo...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2013)

Jus sayin Rye.....goose is good eatin when they young


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Its jus a measurment
> 
> How ya been doin lady



Hey Hankus. Doing good. Just gotta break down and buy a new computer. I hate spending that kind of money when it's bow season and there's so much corn to be bought.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Hankus. Doing good. Just gotta break down and buy a new computer. I hate spending that kind of money when it's bow season and there's so much corn to be bought.



Me too, almost used to phone postin


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm about tired of this call week. After 9pm and got a bad feeling i ain't done for the day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Hankus. Doing good. Just gotta break down and buy a new computer. I hate spending that kind of money when it's bow season and there's so much corn to be bought.


Isn't that like the fifth computer you've bought in the last 12 months?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Isn't that like the fifth computer you've bought in the last 12 months?



No 

My Easter egg Dell is like five or six years old. 

Bought Bait a MacBook and Mini Me a Sony Vaio a few years back.

Think I'm gonna go with a Vaio for myself this time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)

I think he just did !!! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=768352


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think he just did !!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=768352


??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ??


He just did a full advertisement to sell his stuff disguised as a thread asking if it was a fair price, then said if this elusive fella doesn't buy his stuff he's going to advertise it. 

HE JUST DID!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He just did a full advertisement to sell his stuff disguised as a thread asking if it was a fair price, then said if this elusive fella doesn't buy his stuff he's going to advertise it.
> 
> HE JUST DID!!!


Quoting Hankus here!! I seed it!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quoting Hankus here!! I seed it!!



It ain like yer scrapin the bottom of the barrel is it


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello everybody.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No
> 
> My Easter egg Dell is like five or six years old.
> 
> ...



Get the Mac you will be happy happy happy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2013)

Happy Thursday kids


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2013)

morning blood,  and yep I am thirsty on Thursday so the coffee is a brewing and ready to be served


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2013)

Well looky here !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 29, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to you, Gobblin and MC.  Dang, do you two ever sleep these days???  I am beginning to think that you two do must be doing a lot of night fishing lately and Blood must be supplying the bait.  


Now pass the coffee and let me get fully awake.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to you, Gobblin and MC.  Dang, do you two ever sleep these days???  I am beginning to think that you two do must be doing a lot of night fishing lately and Blood must be supplying the bait.
> 
> 
> Now pass the coffee and let me get fully awake.


Sleep is highly over rated. There's plenty of time for it when you're dead.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Get the Mac you will be happy happy happy!



No I won't. I've got two MacBook less than 10 years old sitting here with blown hard drives. Bait's is the last one I'll purchase. 


Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No I won't. I've got two MacBook less than 10 years old sitting here with blown hard drives. Bait's is the last one I'll purchase.
> 
> 
> Mornin



10 yrs old!?!?!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No I won't. I've got two MacBook less than 10 years old sitting here with blown hard drives. Bait's is the last one I'll purchase.
> 
> 
> Mornin


After three years a laptop is obsolete, after five it belongs in the Smithsonian. Computers are not furniture, they are expendable items mean to be updated or replaced frequently.  That being said, we have four Dell laptops and one Dell desktop in our house. The oldest laptop being about 7 years old, and still kicking just fine, for it's version of Winders....(and other junk on it that slows it down) Never had an issue on any of them that wasn't caused by a family member (teenager) downloading some stupid junk from a gaming website that caused issues, that could be attributed to any manufacturing problem. They have all performed great for us, outside of human error. 

#1 rule, don't leave laptop plugged in for charging like a desktop, it kills the battery memory and makes them vulnerable to power surges, such as summer lightning strikes. 

#2 rule, use a good "free" anti-virus software in combination with a good malware software and a good spybot software and run them often, if not more. Use a good tracker blocker software and a good cookie cleaner, all are free. There are a billion ways for malicious software to ruin your hard drive or other components, clear your cache, cookies etc. frequently and use protection (it is a virus infested world out there on the internet)

#3 rule, most computer problems are caused by owner error. That being said, from past experience, I will never own another HP product. I honestly think they are set to self destruct on their three year anniversary of build. Other folks experience may differ however. 

#4 rule (mine, not necessarily yours) never buy from a retail outlet, unless it is a truly custom built platform and they are doing the build. If you go that route, make sure they have many years in business under their belt and will be there for you down the road, and not out of business. I personally like buying online, direct from the manufacturer.

I'm just a fan of Dell, since I've gotten such good service vs. price point from them over quite a few years now. I even had an issue with trying to send back a Dell that I incorrectly ordered (wrong model) for my wifes Christmas present. Customer Service wasn't moving at the correct speed to rectify the issue prior to Christmas, an email to Michael Dell corrected all of that pronto quicko and I was given the executive service treatment. It's just hard to top that level of service.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No I won't. I've got two MacBook less than 10 years old sitting here with blown hard drives. Bait's is the last one I'll purchase.
> 
> 
> Mornin



I have owned several macs over the years and never had a HD problem.

Agree with MC on HP.  Worst laptop I ever had.

Dell is good used one for about 6-7 years before retiring it from service.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2013)

shonuff


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> shonuff



How did you know it's my kwittin time?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 29, 2013)

Mornin folks! Gotta head to the Dome today, y'all have a good un!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks! Gotta head to the Dome today, y'all have a good un!



You still doing community service bro?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> 10 yrs old!?!?!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> After three years a laptop is obsolete, after five it belongs in the Smithsonian. Computers are not furniture, they are expendable items mean to be updated or replaced frequently.  That being said, we have four Dell laptops and one Dell desktop in our house. The oldest laptop being about 7 years old, and still kicking just fine, for it's version of Winders....(and other junk on it that slows it down) Never had an issue on any of them that wasn't caused by a family member (teenager) downloading some stupid junk from a gaming website that caused issues, that could be attributed to any manufacturing problem. They have all performed great for us, outside of human error.
> 
> #1 rule, don't leave laptop plugged in for charging like a desktop, it kills the battery memory and makes them vulnerable to power surges, such as summer lightning strikes.
> 
> ...



Your list is just common sense.    I pay dearly for Kaspersky on all the PC's. You can baby a battery all you want to but after a few years, they do come to the end of the road. Batteries can be replaced though so that's a non-issue. 



I've had two MacBooks, Bait is on his first... and his last.  Not that they're both 10 years old, I said LESS than 10 years old and NEVER got more than 2 years out of them before the hard drive died. You used to could lump me in as one of those nortorious "Fanboys" (girls) of Apple but not after the number they pulled with me on the last MacBook I bought for myself. Less than a year and the battery was toast and they him-hawed around about replacing it. Of course AFTER a year was up, they sent me a notice saying there was a QC problem with the battery and that since it was out of warranty, they'd pro rate a new battery. Told them to stick where they'd been sticking it to me for the last year. 

Not six months later, it came to a screeching halt and the hard drive said it's last goodbye. Danged beautiful black thing is still sitting in a bag on a shelf. I've contemplated buying another hard drive for it and replacing it myself but I'm so ticked with Apple about the money I feel has just been wasted. 

Folks can praise them all they want but their quality is by no means what it used to be. My danged iMac from 1998, that I gave to a friend for his kids, is still going strong. With the upgrades he made to it, it might as well be brand new. 

The MacBook I bought Bait a few years ago, right after the warranty went out, I swear to you the bottom of it is pretty much melting. I refuse to spend another penny with them for aything other than an iPad for the little one for school. 




Miguel, I think almost 6 years out of a $500 Dell has been a danged good deal. I can't complain at all. I have a few parts coming for it next week. Gonna see if I can spruce it up and make it last me at least until after deer season. 

If anyone asked me, I'd say Sony Vaio all the way. Our resident computer demolition expert has had hers three years now without a single problem. That sucker is pretty much bulletproof.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 29, 2013)

Morning 

Still dark thirty here but the coffee's good


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2013)

Morning ya'll, i bought a Dell straight from Dell. Worked great for a year, after two it was toast. Guess i'm an idiot when it comes to computors.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

Herro


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, i bought a Dell straight from Dell. Worked great for a year, after two it was toast. Guess i'm an idiot when it comes to computors.



I broke the little charging port tab off of my HTC DNA this morning.   


Been meaning to pull it off for months anyway.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I broke the little charging port tab off of my HTC DNA this morning.
> 
> 
> Been meaning to pull it off for months anyway.



Htc dna........... you do know that you could of said that in spanish and it would of meant the same to me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2013)

Boiled Eggs for breakfast followed with some boiled pnuts. Keebs better be careful walking into the office today.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Boiled Eggs for breakfast followed with some boiled pnuts. Keebs better be careful walking into the office today.




Some suicide taters and that sounds like a happy meal to me............ well maybe not to those around ya


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Boiled Eggs for breakfast followed with some boiled pnuts. Keebs better be careful walking into the office today.



Mud, I think you might be running a little rough due to all your backfiring.....


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Htc dna........... you do know that you could of said that in spanish and it would of meant the same to me.



My phone


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mud, I think you might be running a little rough due to all your backfiring.....



I'll agree on running a lil rich but otherwise running fine


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Some suicide taters and that sounds like a happy meal to me............ well maybe not to those around ya



Shoot yeah, some of them would be right on time


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2013)

PM received.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

Had to log back in.

Nope, username ain't

turtlebub

turtlebut didn't work neither. 




I think I'm logged in as me, somebody check please.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Had to log back in.
> 
> Nope, username ain't
> 
> ...



Turtlebut


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Boiled Eggs for breakfast followed with some boiled pnuts. Keebs better be careful walking into the office today.


dang dude, a little more warning next time, please!


T.P. said:


> PM received.


you're welcome and thank YOU!
Morning Folks!!!!!!  I'm more excited than the Wednesday Camel today!!!!!!!!!!
Eye Appointment!!!!!!!!  It's only been 4 years with these G.P.'s and I'm actually considering changing over to disposable........ still undecided......... I'm just ready to see good again!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Had to log back in.
> 
> Nope, username ain't
> 
> ...


well, it's coming up turtlebug..................quick, chk the pm's for sure!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Turtlebut


bless yo heart...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart...........



It don't take much.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It don't take much.


 It doesn't, does it!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Turtlebut



Whaddaru laughing at?  





Keebs said:


> bless yo heart...........




People say that a lot when it concerns me.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2013)

Somebody is sho-nuff bored.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart...........


Thank you


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It don't take much.


Gettin close VROOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!


turtlebug said:


> Whaddaru laughing at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instant image in my head.. Have you ever seen a turtles but


T.P. said:


> Somebody is sho-nuff bored.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Somebody is sho-nuff bored.



There's always a remedy for boredom.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Gettin close VROOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!
> 
> Instant image in my head.. Have you ever seen a turtles but




You ain't right AT ALL!   

Turtles are like sacred. They're so innocent and you just corrupted their image.  

You're a bad person Mud.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Whaddaru laughing at?
> People say that a lot when it concerns me.


No No: Totally different from his.......... 


T.P. said:


> Somebody is sho-nuff bored.


 who?


mudracing101 said:


> Instant image in my head.. Have you ever seen a turtles but





turtlebug said:


> You ain't right AT ALL!
> 
> Turtles are like sacred. They're so innocent and you just corrupted their image.
> 
> You're a bad person Mud.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Somebody is sho-nuff bored.


 But she's pretty when she's bored too!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you're welcome and thank YOU!



My pleasure!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> My pleasure!


~giggle~giggle~


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> But she's pretty when she's bored too!


I see that.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

where'd e'ry body go?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


>



Wait , which one you callin dum dum


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait , which one you callin dum dum


 bless yo heart.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

Whew! That was AWESOME!    


I had three patients in a row and the newspaper came by to do a story on the new office.  

Of course they got a pic of me drawing blood.  

Only good thing about that is that most of my regular patients will see where I'm at now and hopefully business will improve.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> where'd e'ry body go?



I'm right here.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Whew! That was AWESOME!
> 
> 
> I had three patients in a row and the newspaper came by to do a story on the new office.
> ...


Can I have your autograph?!?!?


T.P. said:


> I'm right here.


 Dang, you neak up on folks good!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Can I have your autograph?!?!?
> 
> Dang, you neak up on folks good!





SURE!! 















































X


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

KRACKER!!!  

How ya doin?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Dang, you neak up on folks good!



I'm neaky like that.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> SURE!!
> X


 bad Tbug!


Ok, ya'll help me convince BB that my shirt design is the one she needs to go with!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8045652&posted=1#post8045652


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm neaky like that.


'nuff to give this 'ol gal a heartamatack!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> KRACKER!!!
> 
> How ya doin?


you scare him off??


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm here.......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm here.......


you don't look like yourself............ you feeling ok?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you scare him off??



I know. I didn't mean to.


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you don't look like yourself............ you feeling ok?



who do I look like?....I hope not Mud or Quack

If I would think before I type...I might would feel betta


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

Too, two....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mornin Dirt.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

Howdy re-dirt


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Too, two....



too,to,two,2....


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Dirt.



hey Mud.....how is dem boiled eggs and boiled pnuts working out for ya?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm here and there.


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Howdy re-dirt



hay....

It's rydert.............btw


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I know. I didn't mean to.


ya never know wiff Kracker!


rydert said:


> who do I look like?....I hope not Mud or Quack
> 
> If I would think before I type...I might would feel betta


Can't put my finger on it............. somethings missing............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm here and there.


and everywhere!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> hay....
> 
> It's rydert.............btw



I think you're mistaken.....


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2013)

Can someone tell me what day it is?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2013)

Howdy, rye-dirt.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2013)

Rye-dirt, you still got that pigeon gun?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Rye-dirt, you still got that pigeon gun?



He has a monkey


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Can someone tell me what day it is?



Yes.

PM sent


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Can someone tell me what day it is?



Your S4 calendar still not working?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yes.
> 
> PM sent



PM received.
Thanks!


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Can't put my finger on it............. somethings missing............



hmmm.......don't know......could be anything with me


hdm03 said:


> I think you're mistaken.....






T.P. said:


> Howdy, rye-dirt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> too,to,two,2....
> 
> 
> hey Mud.....how is dem boiled eggs and boiled pnuts working out for ya?


So far, so good


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm here and there.


morning



hdm03 said:


> I think you're mistaken.....






hdm03 said:


> He has a monkey



I thought quack had the monkey.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> So far, so good
> morning
> 
> 
> ...


No No: nope, a goat, remember..........


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

Can we please all promise not to use the words "Quack" and "Monkey" in the same post?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Can we please all promise not to use the words "Quack" and "Monkey" in the same post?


But............but.................but................ohforgetaboutit..........


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yes.
> 
> PM sent


Thanks, I'm glad it's Friday!


turtlebug said:


> Your S4 calendar still not working?


No. It pops up, but doesn't highlight what day it is.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll help me convince BB that my shirt design is the one she needs to go with!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8045652&posted=1#post8045652




Ok, a couple of ya'll have gone & helped me out, where's the rest of ya'll's support?!?!?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Thanks, I'm glad it's Friday!


bless yo heart........ following the words of hdm03.....tsk, tsk, tsk, now I am really concerned about your state of mind............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

WEll Looky here, hear.............


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

http://thechive.com/2013/08/29/i-cant-prove-these-arent-photoshopped-but-i-have-my-doubts-33-photos/


----------



## Crickett (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> WEll Looky here, hear.............



 



Any of y'all know anything about ADHD?  I really think my son has it. The past 3 weeks of homeschooling have been so stressful for me & for him!  I'm to the point of enrolling him back into public school b/c I just don't know if I can keep him on track this entire school year without a battle everyday.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> http://thechive.com/2013/08/29/i-cant-prove-these-arent-photoshopped-but-i-have-my-doubts-33-photos/


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Any of y'all know anything about ADHD?  I really think my son has it. The past 3 weeks of homeschooling have been so stressful for me & for him!  I'm to the point of enrolling him back into public school b/c I just don't know if I can keep him on track this entire school year without a battle everyday.


Yep......... well the ADD part......... make an appointment now to get him assessed, then do some research, he might come around to changes in his diet, sleep habits, etc., or even natural supplements, THEN try the lowest dosage of prescription meds, if that is it, you will see a difference IMMEDIATELY!  Good Luck, girl!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Any of y'all know anything about ADHD?  I really think my son has it. The past 3 weeks of homeschooling have been so stressful for me & for him!  I'm to the point of enrolling him back into public school b/c I just don't know if I can keep him on track this entire school year without a battle everyday.



This is gonna sound crazy, but give him some Mountain Dew and see if it calms him down. 

If it does, it's an easy, non-medicated way to get him to focus. ADD/ADHD treatment for children is a stimulant. A friend of mine who is a teacher, gives her kids a dixie cup of Mountain Dew as they walk in the door. Calms down the ones with ADD/ADHD and wakes up the lazy ones. 

Unless they're diabetic, she doesn't think twice about it and I don't fault her one bit.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yep......... well the ADD part......... make an appointment now to get him assessed, then do some research, he might come around to changes in his diet, sleep habits, etc., or even natural supplements, THEN try the lowest dosage of prescription meds, if that is it, you will see a difference IMMEDIATELY!  Good Luck, girl!



Thanks! I am gonna try to get him an appointment with a pediatrician. Since we just moved here I gotta find another one. I definitely want to avoid meds if possible. 

I just don't understand why his teacher from last year did not explain to me that he was having any kind of issues with learning.....but if you remember all of the stuff I told you about that teacher I guess that does explain why she never said anything.  I NEVER knew he had problems doing any of his school work until I became the one teaching him. It takes us literally ALL day just to complete 1 lesson. He can't stay seated. He writes & erases & rewrites & erases the same word at least a dozen x's before moving onto the next word. He plays with  his pencil. He plays with the eraser. He moves his seat forward. He moves his seat back. He has to get a drink of water every 5 seconds. Of course by this point I have explained to him that he needs to stay focused. Then he gets mad at me. And all *you know what* breaks loose! I just can't stay in this pattern all year. It's affecting my daughter b/c she is sitting trying to do her work @ the same time.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> This is gonna sound crazy, but give him some Mountain Dew and see if it calms him down.
> 
> If it does, it's an easy, non-medicated way to get him to focus. ADD/ADHD treatment for children is a stimulant. A friend of mine who is a teacher, gives her kids a dixie cup of Mountain Dew as they walk in the door. Calms down the ones with ADD/ADHD and wakes up the lazy ones.
> 
> Unless they're diabetic, she doesn't think twice about it and I don't fault her one bit.


 YEP or even Mello Yellow, it's higher caffeine!


ok ya'll, I don't mean to be rude or judgmental........ and I know you guys enjoy the vid's this guy posts............ but answer me this, is his girlfriend for real?  Granted, she is pretty and looks good in her 2 piece, but the hair flinging and the "oh my's" ........Or am I that much of a tomboy that I just don't get the "prissy-ness" of this type person?? 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8045790#post8045790


----------



## Crickett (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> This is gonna sound crazy, but give him some Mountain Dew and see if it calms him down.
> 
> If it does, it's an easy, non-medicated way to get him to focus. ADD/ADHD treatment for children is a stimulant. A friend of mine who is a teacher, gives her kids a dixie cup of Mountain Dew as they walk in the door. Calms down the ones with ADD/ADHD and wakes up the lazy ones.
> 
> Unless they're diabetic, she doesn't think twice about it and I don't fault her one bit.



  I never would've thought that! I figured it would just give him more energy & then he really would be bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YEP or even Mello Yellow, it's higher caffeine!
> 
> 
> ok ya'll, I don't mean to be rude or judgmental........ and I know you guys enjoy the vid's this guy posts............ but answer me this, is his girlfriend for real?  Granted, she is pretty and looks good in her 2 piece, but the hair flinging and the "oh my's" ........Or am I that much of a tomboy that I just don't get the "prissy-ness" of this type person??
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8045790#post8045790



Holy cow! I couldn't even watch all of that! Some just need to stick to shopping!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YEP or even Mello Yellow, it's higher caffeine!
> 
> 
> ok ya'll, I don't mean to be rude or judgmental........ and I know you guys enjoy the vid's this guy posts............ but answer me this, is his girlfriend for real?  Granted, she is pretty and looks good in her 2 piece, but the hair flinging and the "oh my's" ........Or am I that much of a tomboy that I just don't get the "prissy-ness" of this type person??
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8045790#post8045790



She's real. He had another girlfriend that was much easier to watch. Check his vids and the title is something something about "girlfriend".


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Holy cow! I couldn't even watch all of that! Some just need to stick to shopping!


 so it's not just me???


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 29, 2013)

I now know why it was a good thing I retired and the boss wasn't upset when I did......  I spent all my time trying to keep up with the driveler and didn't get any work done and even now it's happening again 

So on that note just got back from town bought some Aussy winter peas and some rye ( a total of 43 lbs for about 37 bucks)  and (no names mentioned ) but there is a special plot seed for fall, winter, and spring that cost about 25 bucks for a lb.  and is basically the same stuff. So that Rebecca don't think all I do is hang out here I'm headed out to move a few more rocks, hook up the disk then sew some seeds, ( no not my wild oats ( probably no good any more anyways ) so  I'll see ya later


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YEP or even Mello Yellow, it's higher caffeine!
> 
> 
> ok ya'll, I don't mean to be rude or judgmental........ and I know you guys enjoy the vid's this guy posts............ but answer me this, is his girlfriend for real?  Granted, she is pretty and looks good in her 2 piece, but the hair flinging and the "oh my's" ........Or am I that much of a tomboy that I just don't get the "prissy-ness" of this type person??
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8045790#post8045790



I've seen his post before. 
She is pretty nad has a NICE body, but I wouldn't enjoy fishin with her. I don't care how good she looks. I'd love to see her reel in a shark, take it off the hook, walk to the ocean and throw it back.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YEP or even Mello Yellow, it's higher caffeine!
> 
> 
> ok ya'll, I don't mean to be rude or judgmental........ and I know you guys enjoy the vid's this guy posts............ but answer me this, is his girlfriend for real?  Granted, she is pretty and looks good in her 2 piece, but the hair flinging and the "oh my's" ........Or am I that much of a tomboy that I just don't get the "prissy-ness" of this type person??
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8045790#post8045790



Yeah, well you know me. I don't mind being mean, rude and judgemental.   

First of all, I can fish with a baitcaster. Obviously *neither* of them can cause the drag needs to be adjusted on that thing. The sound of those gears grinding just about split my head in two. Somewhere, there's a reel screaming in pain.

I can't comment on the rest of it. I didn't get but about halfway through it. What was in the brown bottle?  

What was it my daddy said about more money than sense?  

Want me to comment on the endlessly repeating background riff (cause it wasn't music) or are we good now? 





Crickett said:


> I never would've thought that! I figured it would just give him more energy & then he really would be bouncing off the walls.



Yep. Even Keebs knows that old trick cause she suggested the Mellow Yellow. 

ERD's really isn't too terribly bad but the older he gets, the more I see it. If he's gonna be around me, I make sure I caffeine that young'n up first time he blinks in the mornings.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I now know why it was a good thing I retired and the boss wasn't upset when I did......  I spent all my time trying to keep up with the driveler and didn't get any work done and even now it's happening again
> 
> So on that note just got back from town bought some Aussy winter peas and some rye ( a total of 43 lbs for about 37 bucks)  and (no names mentioned ) but there is a special plot seed for fall, winter, and spring that cost about 25 bucks for a lb.  and is basically the same stuff. So that Rebecca don't think all I do is hang out here I'm headed out to move a few more rocks, hook up the disk then sew some seeds, ( no not my wild oats ( probably no good any more anyways ) so  I'll see ya later


 well git it done & git back!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've seen his post before.
> She is pretty nad has a NICE body, but I wouldn't enjoy fishin with her. I don't care how good she looks. I'd love to _*see her reel in a shark, take it off the hook, walk to the ocean and throw it back*_.


Oh I'd PAY to see her do that!!!!!!


turtlebug said:


> Yeah, well you know me. I don't mind being mean, rude and judgemental.
> 
> First of all, I can fish with a baitcaster. Obviously *neither* of them can cause the drag needs to be adjusted on that thing. The sound of those gears grinding just about split my head in two. Somewhere, there's a reel screaming in pain.
> 
> ...


 I knew I could count on you!!
Yeah, I wondered 'bout that bottle too..............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yep. Even Keebs knows that old trick cause she suggested the Mellow Yellow.
> 
> ERD's really isn't too terribly bad but the older he gets, the more I see it. If he's gonna be around me, I make sure I caffeine that young'n up first time he blinks in the mornings.


I wish we'd had internet access like THIS when LilD was diagnosed, I would have gone about things a whole lot different!  We changed med's about 3 or 4 times and at the beginning of her high school years she would start without taking anything & when she realized she needed it, we'd start back on it.  It's some trial & error, but what isn't in life?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YEP or even Mello Yellow, it's higher caffeine!
> 
> 
> ok ya'll, I don't mean to be rude or judgmental........ and I know you guys enjoy the vid's this guy posts............ but answer me this, is his girlfriend for real?  Granted, she is pretty and looks good in her 2 piece, but the hair flinging and the "oh my's" ........Or am I that much of a tomboy that I just don't get the "prissy-ness" of this type person??
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2013)

Quack Monkey


----------



## slip (Aug 29, 2013)

Sup folks.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2013)

so tightenin down the drag on my Garcia's with pliers is a bad thing tbug


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Quack Monkey



dat made me giggle..............


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

Danged people sending me texts making me choke on my Hibachi.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

You're welcome


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> dat made me giggle..............



it ain right tho Unk more like a grownilla


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> so tightenin down the drag on my Garcia's with pliers is a bad thing tbug




Not if you got airplane wire on a tree trunk and aren't planning on catching anything bigger than a minnow.  

   

You know you always need a little play in the line but just DANG.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2013)

ahead....git it....


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You're welcome



You're so polite.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ahead....git it....



Not really; but thank you for your efforts.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Quack Monkey



You're such a Rebel!


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ahead....git it....





hdm03 said:


> Not really; but thank you for your efforts.



it's all in the delivery.............


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> You're so polite.



I am know for my impeccable manners.  Thank you for noticing.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Not if you got airplane wire on a tree trunk and aren't planning on catching anything bigger than a minnow.
> 
> 
> 
> You know you always need a little play in the line but just DANG.



6'6" an 7' heavy with minimum 20lb test.....

course I fish trash...logs, grass, pads, stumps....I need a 4x4 bass rig


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2013)

Afternoon Youngins.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2013)

errvenin boss


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> 6'6" an 7' heavy with minimum 20lb test.....
> 
> course I fish trash...logs, grass, pads, stumps....I need a 4x4 bass rig



You ain't r...

Nevermind, you done heard that too many times.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins.



Hiya 










Eating yogurt with a fork is the probably the most pointless thing I've done in a long time.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2013)

right


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello, KD.

Mighty hot up here in Franklin Co, Ga.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'd bet she don't bait her own hook and don't drive a truck but that being said why'd he throw that big fish eating thing back ?????
> 
> Time to go get something done....





Hankus said:


> Quack Monkey


oyvey......


slip said:


> Sup folks.


Hiya Moppett!


hdm03 said:


> You're welcome


THANK YOU!!!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins.


Hiya Pops!

I'm thinking my neon yellar is in the lead possibly.......


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2013)

had leftover sqwerl pasta concoction


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

Letter sent.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, KD.
> 
> Mighty hot up here in Franklin Co, Ga.



Hot here today 2.


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Letter sent.



I circled YES...............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> I circled YES...............


 you supposed to check not circle!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jal. bacon smokehouse cheeseburger, with jal. chili cheese fries,mmmmmmmmm good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Letter sent.





rydert said:


> I circled YES...............





Keebs said:


> you supposed to check not circle!!!!


I wrote my answer and I think I misspelled it. Guess mine aint gonna count.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2013)

Uh oh Shots fired


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mrs. Hornet


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you supposed to check not circle!!!!



I always get those too, to ,two , 2 confuzed...........


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jal. bacon smokehouse cheeseburger, with jal. chili cheese fries,mmmmmmmmm good.



Yeah, that just made me kinda glad I'm not working in Tifton anymore....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh Shots fired





mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. Hornet



Do you REALLY think I'n gonna answer


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do you REALLY think I'n gonna answer



I can just picture you holding yo nose as you type.........................


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


Hiya bigbouy!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do you REALLY think I'n gonna answer


letsjustignorehim..............


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm sweepy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya bigbouy!
> 
> letsjustignorehim..............






Heyyyyyyyyyyyy LilN !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, that just made me kinda glad I'm not working in Tifton anymore....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do you REALLY think I'n gonna answer





Keebs said:


> Hiya bigbouy!
> 
> letsjustignorehim..............


Not feeling real loved right now.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyy LilN !!!



Monkey master


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya bigbouy!
> 
> letsjustignorehim..............



Just like a man. Fire off shots and then leave........ you with it.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just like a man. Fire off shots and then leave........ you with it.



    

I think I might need mouth to mouth on that one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I think I might need mouth to mouth on that one.




I wish I could be that happy to let the inner pervert in me come out, but what is going on with little Grant has me torn up. I just can't stop thinking and praying for that family and what they must be going through. That little fella crawled all over my heart at the FPG last fall. He was a rock throwin, rock eatin little monster in his mini-overalls.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just like a man. Fire off shots and then leave........ you with it.





turtlebug said:


> I think I might need mouth to mouth on that one.






Must




not





comment. . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm sweepy


Thanks for showing such good manners in the New member forum.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wish I could be that happy to let the inner pervert in me come out, but what is going on with little Grant has me torn up. I just can't stop thinking and praying for that family and what they must be going through. That little fella crawled all over my heart at the FPG last fall. He was a rock throwin, rock eatin little monster in his mini-overalls.


I know how you feel. I took them to the playground while Mom and Dad were packing and those children stole my heart. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Must
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why must I always stick my foot in my mouth.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jal. bacon smokehouse cheeseburger, with jal. chili cheese fries,mmmmmmmmm good.



You gonna be rotten today


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks for showing such good manners in the New member forum.



just spreadin' da love


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyy LilN !!!






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just like a man. Fire off shots and then leave........ you with it.





turtlebug said:


> I think I might need mouth to mouth on that one.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wish I could be that happy to let the inner pervert in me come out, but what is going on with little Grant has me torn up. I just can't stop thinking and praying for that family and what they must be going through. That little fella crawled all over my heart at the FPG last fall. He was a rock throwin, rock eatin little monster in his mini-overalls.


I KNOW!!  I have the pics of MizDawn on the ground playing with him & his big sis......... gawd my heart aches for them!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wish I could be that happy to let the inner pervert in me come out, but what is going on with little Grant has me torn up. I just can't stop thinking and praying for that family and what they must be going through. That little fella crawled all over my heart at the FPG last fall. He was a rock throwin, rock eatin little monster in his mini-overalls.



Yep, that little fella has got me sitting and thinking. The Terrells are good people and it breaks my heart for them. Been praying non stop for them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's the pic of the little rock thrower I took. I just thought the tiny little overalls were the coolest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You gonna be rotten today



THAT's why I aint answerin him.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, that little fella has got me sitting and thinking. The Terrells are good people and it breaks my heart for them. Been praying non stop for them.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the pic of the little rock thrower I took. I just thought the tiny little overalls were the coolest thing I've ever seen.



It really does put things into perspective


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the pic of the little rock thrower I took. I just thought the tiny little overalls were the coolest thing I've ever seen.





I just called Dawn and told her about lil man Grant, she's devasted to say the least.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's that sweet baby & Dawn.......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the pic of the little rock thrower I took. I just thought the tiny little overalls were the coolest thing I've ever seen.


I love the overalls!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok, I just saw Boneboy post, but I ain't seen hide-nor-hair of Tripod in a while!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 29, 2013)

Peas and rye planted so come on a little rain would be nice 

You folks have been busy while I was gone but drink a beer, pick some rock then throw some seed and thinkin about what I read here just makes me GLAD for the GREAT WOMAN I got

SHe thinks the tractor is sexy (and love to drive it) and she'll handle her own fish


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Here's that sweet baby & Dawn.......





Thanks D !!!  Dawn said the lil fella was trying to stuff rocks down her shirt !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks D !!!  Dawn said the lil fella was trying to stuff rocks down her shirt !!!


I remember!!!!!!  I kept trying to get a better pic but it was getting dark and he moved FAST!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok, I'm off to the eye doc! I just wish I'd be able to get new ones today, but my luck they ALWAYS have to order them!
Later ya'll!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2013)

yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> yep





Hiya neph !!  'Bout ready for a drank ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya neph !!  'Bout ready for a drank ??





Rekon I'll start withoutya !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2013)

Whoaaaaaaaa, I went from "stud hoss" to "da monkey master????"




Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2013)

Well aight den, headed to the bank to cash some checks !!


I got ova a thousand dollas fo my birfday !!! 

Plus a case of highbrass shotgun shells, and anudda Mojo Dove~~~


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoaaaaaaaa, I went from "stud hoss" to "da monkey master????"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look what's under my name


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2013)

rydert said:


> look what's under my name





Absolutely nuttin ???  Should say derthole . . .


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Absolutely nuttin ???  Should say derthole . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well aight den, headed to the bank to cash some checks !!
> 
> 
> I got ova a thousand dollas fo my birfday !!!
> ...



That could git us into da champagne room at da shoe show!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

seeing "monkey master" makes me giggle


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2013)

quack grownilla


----------



## Crickett (Aug 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the pic of the little rock thrower I took. I just thought the tiny little overalls were the coolest thing I've ever seen.



 for the little guy! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoaaaaaaaa, I went from "stud hoss" to "da monkey master????"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

Home


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2013)

On the range?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> On the range?



Nope. The MON.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Nope. The MON.



on the THUR


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

Chicken SAL-AD


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 29, 2013)

What the hey it took a day to notice that Quack was a Monkey Master? No No:


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

So my primal urges took over.




I couldn't resist any longer.




That sweet stuff was calling my name.



I peeled back a layer and the sight made me drool.




I kicked my lips and reached down with one hand.




As I opened my mouth and got my first taste....













I realized that Mega Stuff Oreos are just overkill. 



Won't be buying those again. :smash.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> So my primal urges took over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sooooo, you must be one of them really flexible kinda gals if you can kick your own lips.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2013)

Hankus said:


> quack grownilla


Hey Drankus. I was in Athens this afternoon at Trader Joes and picked up a jug of Mud and a pint of Blue Chimay. As soon as they get a good chill on em all will be right in the universe.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sooooo, you must be one of them really flexible kinda gals if you can kick your own lips.



Not as much as I.used to be but I'll attempt a back flip for a double stuff Oreo.... Not a mega stuff though.


Stupid phone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Not as much as I.used to be but I'll attempt a back flip for a double stuff Oreo.... Not a mega stuff though.
> 
> 
> Stupid phone.


Well, that is certainly something to keep in mind for when I think I might see you again.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, that is certainly something to keep in mind for when I think I might see you again.



I MIGHT meander up to FPG that Saturday but no Oreos please, bow hunting in a back brace wouldn't be fun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I MIGHT meander up to FPG that Saturday but no Oreos please, bow hunting in a back brace wouldn't be fun.


How about warm honey buns, hot chocolate and a foot rub?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2013)

I swear i feel like i'm playin' whack a mole tonight....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I swear i feel like i'm playin' whack a mole tonight....


The Monkey thread is still there?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Monkey thread is still there?



I guess i should have said trying to herd cats.


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Monkey thread is still there?



Weren't me this time....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 29, 2013)

hey  Rye


----------



## rydert (Aug 29, 2013)

Sup Hankus ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2013)

I need a good drank!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2013)

Ya bunch of closed eye knuckle draggers.... Get up! It's Friday!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2013)

OK Blood, I am up and I am ready to face the world this Friday Morning just as soon as I find some coffee.  

Got another doctors appointment at 8 AM this morning so I better be getting my rear in gear.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2013)

If it is coffee you need we have it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK Blood, I am up and I am ready to face the world this Friday Morning just as soon as I find some coffee.
> 
> Got another doctors appointment at 8 AM this morning so I better be getting my rear in gear.


Well looky here who jumped the gun this morning!!!

Good morning gentlemen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya bunch of closed eye knuckle draggers.... Get up! It's Friday!!!!


OK, we're up now. What's so dadgum important you had to do all of that catterwhallin at such an early hour of the mornin?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm up...I think


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

Howdy, Hankus. Feels like rain in Franklin Co, USA.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Forgot I don't have to go in till 8 today. 


Oh well, more time to stop and get my French Vanilla Cappuccino thingie.


----------



## rydert (Aug 30, 2013)

looks like it is gonna be a early in....early out...type of day


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> looks like it is gonna be a early in....early out...type of day



true dat


----------



## kracker (Aug 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya bunch of closed eye knuckle draggers.... Get up! It's Friday!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

kracker said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2013)

<----------what I'd LIKE to do...............-----------> what I gotta do.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2013)

mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm sleepy and still have to load the tractor and equipment for a run to the deer land......just not enough time


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2013)

Morning ya'll. Just polished off the last two boiled eggs, might have to boil some more for snacks on Sat.


----------



## rydert (Aug 30, 2013)

I think i'm gonna ease on over to Hilton Head for a long weekend.....


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

Just lookin' around seein' what I can see.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

Moanin kids.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> I think i'm gonna ease on over to Hilton Head for a long weekend.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll. Just polished off the last two boiled eggs, might have to boil some more for snacks on Sat.


PALEASE........... NO. I AINT sittin next to you.


rydert said:


> I think i'm gonna ease on over to Hilton Head for a long weekend.....


Sounds like a winner to me. I was just thinking on the way to work how I wish I was on the beach with a fishin pole in my hand. 


T.P. said:


> Just lookin' around seein' what I can see.


Whatcha see


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids.......



Mornin


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

20 oz. Cappuccino, 16 oz. Diet Coke and I'm still struggling to keep my eyes open.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Just lookin' around seein' what I can see.



Yeah TP, watcha see?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> PALEASE........... NO. I AINT sittin next to you.
> 
> Sounds like a winner to me. I was just thinking on the way to work how I wish I was on the beach with a fishin pole in my hand.
> 
> ...



Mornin sweety 

Look on the bright side. There will probably be a few extra vacant seats for ya in the near vicinity for more room. 



turtlebug said:


> 20 oz. Cappuccino, 16 oz. Diet Coke and I'm still struggling to keep my eyes open.



I'd be bouncin off the walls back and forth to the restroom.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2013)

Update on my eye appointment.................
He's trying me on Air Optics for Astigmatism......... 
Comfort is good, close up vision sux, need stronger readers.......
BUT also found out I have "Double Astigmatism" in my right eye!
Gotta go do some research on that.........
think I'll ask for my gas perms back.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Update on my eye appointment.................
> He's trying me on Air Optics for Astigmatism.........
> Comfort is good, close up vision sux, need stronger readers.......
> BUT also found out I have "Double Astigmatism" in my right eye!
> ...



Gas perms  Ain't that what hdm's got?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Update on my eye appointment.................
> He's trying me on Air Optics for Astigmatism.........
> Comfort is good, close up vision sux, need stronger readers.......
> BUT also found out I have "Double Astigmatism" in my right eye!
> ...



I need to go back so bad. 

I'd rather sit in a dentist chair for 12 hours straight than go to the eye doc.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah TP, watcha see?



I just see a bunch of words.... Was hopin' somebody had of posted some pichers or sumfin'.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gas perms  Ain't that what hdm's got?



I get it sometimes


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just see a bunch of words.... Was hopin' somebody had of posted some pichers or sumfin'.



They is a video in the freshwater fishin' forum of some fellers gal friend


----------



## Crickett (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> 20 oz. Cappuccino, 16 oz. Diet Coke and I'm still struggling to keep my eyes open.



Took your advice & gave my little man some mtn dew this morning. So far it's been a good morning. 



Keebs said:


> Update on my eye appointment.................
> He's trying me on Air Optics for Astigmatism.........
> Comfort is good, close up vision sux, need stronger readers.......
> BUT also found out I have "Double Astigmatism" in my right eye!
> ...


I've never heard of a "double astigmatism"

I don't miss contacts at ALL! LASIK is awesome!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> They is a video in the freshwater fishin' forum of some fellers gal friend



Done sunt it. Kinda hard to watch.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Took your advice & gave my little man some mtn dew this morning. So far it's been a good morning.
> 
> 
> I've never heard of a "double astigmatism"
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm ready for lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> They is a video in the freshwater fishin' forum of some fellers gal friend



Whish one?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gas perms  Ain't that what hdm's got?





turtlebug said:


> I need to go back so bad.
> 
> I'd rather sit in a dentist chair for 12 hours straight than go to the eye doc.


I'm the opposite, I'll take the eye check any day!


hdm03 said:


> They is a video in the freshwater fishin' forum of some fellers gal friend





Crickett said:


> Took your advice & gave my little man some mtn dew this morning. So far it's been a good morning.
> 
> 
> I've never heard of a "double astigmatism"
> ...


Wondermus!!
I'd LOVE to have the surgery.......... that's one of the first things I will have done when I win a lottery!


hdm03 said:


> I'm ready for lunch


<----- actually eating popcorn now & drinkin a Dew!


Jeff C. said:


> Whish one?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whish one?



Oh, that one.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whish one?



The gal that is fishing in a bikini


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Morning, Babes and Bro's!
Stayed up way too late watching that foobaw game between Ole Miss and Vandy.
Just got to make it to 7am Monday morning for the call week to be over


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whish one?



Here ya go, Jeff C. I just think if your gonna make a video of your galfriend with your rod in her hands, it would be better if she knew how to use it.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=768496


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

yes?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm the opposite, I'll take the eye check any day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatcha hammerin me for?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

TP's post made me giggle


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Here ya go, Jeff C. I just think if your gonna make a video of your galfriend with your rod in her hands, it would be better if she knew hot to use it.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=768496



I heard dat, kinda like if ya seen one ya seen'em all ain't it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2013)

Mornin`. Ya`ll have a good weekend. My regards.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Ya`ll have a good weekend. My regards.



Back atcha, Nic. Although, I'll be workin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Ya`ll have a good weekend. My regards.



better take the skeeter spray!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatcha hammerin me for?





Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Ya`ll have a good weekend. My regards.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

Lower back is killin me, whatever I popped on the backside of my knee joint last Sept is actin up too.

 <---------------Couple sausage and biskit wiff mustard


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

Think I will go play around outdoors for a lil while....bbl.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lower back is killin me, whatever I popped on the backside of my knee joint last Sept is actin up too.
> 
> <---------------Couple sausage and biskit wiff mustard





Jeff C. said:


> Think I will go play around outdoors for a lil while....bbl.


 you complain about hurtin, but yet you're going to go "play around"!??!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm the opposite, I'll take the eye check any day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it hadn't been for financing & me working I never would've been able to pay for it. But it honestly is worth the money. 

I'm having leftover pizza from a little pizza place in Statham. Best pizza ever!!!






Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Ya`ll have a good weekend. My regards.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2013)

off to work. See ya'll later!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2013)

LUNCH!! i'm gone


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

spicy chic-fil-a


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2013)

Howdy 

Thinking about heading down and stir some dirt and plant the rest of the rye and peas,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> If it hadn't been for financing & me working I never would've been able to pay for it. But it honestly is worth the money.
> 
> I'm having leftover pizza from a little pizza place in Statham. Best pizza ever!!!


I honestly hope to get it one day, I've only heard of one person that had trouble with it and that was not long after it came out, I know it has gotten easier/better now!


rhbama3 said:


> off to work. See ya'll later!


 hope it's an easy one for ya, Robert!


mudracing101 said:


> LUNCH!! i'm gone


 like we doubted you'd miss a meal!


hdm03 said:


> spicy chic-fil-a


I like chic-fil-a!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Howdy
> 
> Thinking about heading down and stir some dirt and plant the rest of the rye and peas,


you gonna get some work done today?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 30, 2013)

Got to Rebecca is off and staying home


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Happy Friday youngins.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Kinda slow in here today.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Got to Rebecca is off and staying home





KyDawg said:


> Happy Friday youngins.


Hiya Pops!


turtlebug said:


> Kinda slow in here today.


I bet I have 8 or 9 tabs open right now, I'm multi-tasking on a bunch of stuff today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I will go play around outdoors for a lil while....bbl.





Keebs said:


> you complain about hurtin, but yet you're going to go "play around"!??!






"play around outdoors"  = cutting grass . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "play around outdoors"  = cutting grass . . .


 I know, we're on a  kick with each other today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2013)

I got beach fever. BAD.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello, KD. Hope all is well up in Cainturkey. Sure is a nice day where I'm at..


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

It be cloudy here.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got beach fever. BAD.



Me too..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got beach fever. BAD.





T.P. said:


> Me too..


Me three..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you complain about hurtin, but yet you're going to go "play around"!??!



Figgered sittin here would be as bad if not worse. Maybe I can stretch it out. So far, so good. 

Too much heavy lifting and walkin all over the Dome yesterday, then up and down the sidelines with a camera man. Got 2 days of it on pit road tomorrow and Sun. @ AMS. 



mudracing101 said:


> LUNCH!! i'm gone



OH REALLY!!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> "play around outdoors"  = cutting grass . . .



Not today, but I gave it that warning look! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got beach fever. BAD.



Going to Daytona in a couple of weeks. Checkin out Grandpaw's house down in Deland, Fl. about 25 mins from Daytona and 10  mins from St John's River 

Sammich.....

Lawd, it's humid out there.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, KD. Hope all is well up in Cainturkey. Sure is a nice day where I'm at..



Hot and humid up here.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

That's interesting.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Not any more.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

very


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2013)

Plain now


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Y'all need to quit with the beach fever. 

It's been to long for me.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Too..... To, two. 2....


Stupid phone.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Figgered sittin here would be as bad if not worse. Maybe I can stretch it out. So far, so good.
> 
> Too much heavy lifting and walkin all over the Dome yesterday, then up and down the sidelines with a camera man. Got 2 days of it on pit road tomorrow and Sun. @ AMS.
> 
> Going to Daytona in a couple of weeks. Checkin out Grandpaw's house down in Deland, Fl. about 25 mins from Daytona and 10  mins from St John's River


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Too..... To, two. 2....
> 
> 
> Stupid phone.


ssuuuuurrre, blame it on da phone..........


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

Hmmm... that's odd.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

Gotta get the BIG smoker/grill cleaned up. Grillin 250 sliders and some vegetables next weekend for MizT. She's/we are catering for a  little cousin of mine. 

Fixin to go get nasty.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

What to do ??


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like someone shoulda got a Samsung.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Too..... To, two. 2....
> 
> 
> Stupid phone.



MmHmmm,


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

Keebs, how are you doin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Too..... To, two. 2....
> 
> 
> Stupid phone.


Ohhhhhhhhhh. I was fixin to call you out on that one. 


Keebs said:


>



I'z or We'z goin to Edisto end of next month. Even gonna take one of the dogs wiff us. (the other dog HATES da beach)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What to do ??



It aint too early.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

Where re-durt?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

Lockr down!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Looks like someone shoulda got a Samsung.



Let me play with yours for a while and see if it works. 

If I return it in working condition after three days, then you got a good un.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

bored ta deaf.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2013)

What i miss, i'm ready to go.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2013)

Boss said, Let's go. Write your time in.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

M u s t  s e l f  m o d e r a t e....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

How the heck are you supposed to fold a fitted sheet?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

I would like to officially coin the phrase ‘catching the swine flu’ to be used as a way to make fun of a friend for hooking up with an overweight woman. Example: “Dave caught the swine flu last night.”


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I would like to officially coin the phrase ‘catching the swine flu’ to be used as a way to make fun of a friend for hooking up with an overweight woman. Example: “Dave caught the swine flu last night.”


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What i miss, i'm ready to go.


See ya tomorrow. 


hdm03 said:


> How the heck are you supposed to fold a fitted sheet?




I'll neva tell.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

hdm03 is high.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hdm03 is high.



Nope, if he was high he would was them up in a ball like I do and be done with the worrying.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hdm03 is high.



He is up there at the top of da page aint he.


I wish I could see him folding those fitted sheets.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> See ya tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll neva tell.



 See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

Wish I had a hawt chick prancing around on my boat in a kinni.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

2.5 more hours.

Not sure I'm gonna make it. 


First football game of the season tonight. Mini-Me is marching, we're not going. Bait and I might actually go out to eat tonight. Not sure what we'll do after that cause it'll be about midnight or so when we have to go get her. 

GO CATS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nope, if he was high he would was them up in a ball like I do and be done with the worrying.


No No:No No:


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I had a hawt chick prancing around on my boat in a kinni.



How many times you gonna watch that video


Bless yo heart.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I had a hawt chick prancing around on my boat in a kinni.



You have like the hawtest chick in the world you danged fool.     

Dang, if you don't want Dawn, I'll take her.  
















Okay, I don't think that sounded quite the way I wanted it to.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You have like the hawtest chick in the world you danged fool.
> 
> Dang, if you don't want Dawn, I'll take her.
> 
> ...




Pics please......


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

So a man checks into a hotel one night. As the woman behind the desk is about to give him his key he says, " I hope the porno channel is disabled." The woman, with a disgusted look on her face says, " Eww! No its regular porn you sicko!"


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll be here all week; be sure to tip your waitress


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No No:No No:
> 
> 
> How many times you gonna watch that video
> ...




Til I'm blind . . .





turtlebug said:


> You have like the hawtest chick in the world you danged fool.
> 
> Dang, if you don't want Dawn, I'll take her.
> 
> ...





Er uhm speechless, BUT DAAAAAAANG that mental image is HAWT !!! 





hdm03 said:


> So a man checks into a hotel one night. As the woman behind the desk is about to give him his key he says, " I hope the porno channel is disabled." The woman, with a disgusted look on her face says, " Eww! No its regular porn you sicko!"







BOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!  You SUCK, get off da stage !!!


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Keebs, how are you doin?


werkin too hard to even try to keep up in here!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh. I was fixin to call you out on that one.
> 
> 
> I'z or We'z goin to Edisto end of next month. Even gonna take one of the dogs wiff us. (the other dog HATES da beach)


I could handle another beach trip!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boss said, Let's go. Write your time in.


lucky thang!


T.P. said:


> M u s t  s e l f  m o d e r a t e....





hdm03 said:


> I would like to officially coin the phrase ‘catching the swine flu’ to be used as a way to make fun of a friend for hooking up with an overweight woman. Example: “Dave caught the swine flu last night.”


No No:


hdm03 said:


> So a man checks into a hotel one night. As the woman behind the desk is about to give him his key he says, " I hope the porno channel is disabled." The woman, with a disgusted look on her face says, " Eww! No its regular porn you sicko!"


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hello



Herro.......I am being funny.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> So a man checks into a hotel one night. As the woman behind the desk is about to give him his key he says, " I hope the porno channel is disabled." The woman, with a disgusted look on her face says, " Eww! No its regular porn you sicko!"



Boooooooooo, you suck , get off the stage!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 30, 2013)

Mmmmmm.....boiled peanuts.....


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

Dang got a regular _Fishin forum girls gone wild _now..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8048837&posted=1#post8048837


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hello



Strang


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mmmmmm.....boiled peanuts.....



Jealous


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Herro.......I am being funny.




NOT !! 





mudracing101 said:


> Boooooooooo, you suck , get off the stage!!!!!!!!!!!!!





See post #974.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

Why can't you play Uno with a Mexican?  They steal all the green cards


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Boooooooooo, you suck , get off the stage!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> NOT !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is very hurtful.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Jealous



I'd share with ya if you were closer!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Why can't you play Uno with a Mexican?  They steal all the green cards




NOW that's funny !! 





hdm03 said:


> That is very hurtful.





Sorry lil fella, I forgot about how sensitive you are.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That is very hurtful.



Why does this make me laugh?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Why does this make me laugh?



Everything makes you  lately.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'd share with ya if you were closer!



I'd just eat the whole thing. 

Boiled are the only peanuts I can eat.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Herro.......I am being funny.


I seen where you was bein' funny.


turtlebug said:


> Strang



Haaaaaaaay 

You all ready for the 14th?


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Everything makes you  lately.



His harmones is actin' up on him.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I seen where you was bein' funny.
> 
> 
> Haaaaaaaay
> ...





Absolutely.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Everything makes you  lately.



 You're right. Me whipping you just made me giggle..


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> His harmones is actin' up on him.



The last couple days they been sho-nuff crazy. Just makes me wanna get in my truck and go somewhere...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The last couple days they been sho-nuff crazy. Just makes me wanna get in my truck and go somewhere...



Midol should help ya with that


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

I be dat baby daddy, Boss.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Midol should help ya with that



My brakes are fine.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

T.P. said:


> My brakes are fine.



That is a good thing.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 30, 2013)

Last post


----------

